# cruzinlows builds some and old



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lbums/s13/cruzinlow_2007/mineall.jpg[/IMG]







2007/minehard2get3.jpg[/IMG]







07/minehard2get.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i like the lincoln u got any more pics so i can see them better. i like them all actually


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

low_2007/minehard2get3.jpg[/IMG]my 4 door cutty


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

wow! nice work! lets see some more pics! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Aug 8 2007, 05:02 PM~8508112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

HOLY SNIKEIES THOSE ARE TIGHT


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thier comin slowly but im just down loading them ask we speak


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 8 2007, 08:07 PM~8508189
> *HOLY SNIKEIES THOSE ARE TIGHT
> *


 :uh: what the hell is a "snikeies"?!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fixed up your first post for ya.... nice fukkin work man....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

zinlow_2007/mine37.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ne23.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ow_2007/mine27.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

ARE YOU USING PHOTOBUCKET?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

uzinlow_2007/mine35.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: 

NICE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SALUDOS DESDE MEXICO :machinegun:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ya do you know an easier way


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 8 2007, 09:09 PM~8508209
> *:uh: what the hell is a "snikeies"?!
> *


(SNIKEIES) IS JUST A WORD I MADE UP


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

_2007/mine16.jpg[/IMG]







6.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 8 2007, 08:23 PM~8508405
> *(SNIKEIES) IS JUST A WORD I MADE UP
> *


haha! thats rad! haha! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

13/cruzinlow_2007/mine7.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Keep on postin CRUZ ! 


looks like your not affarid to cut up some shit ! Props on the 4 door cutty , and The Lincoin ! Dont think i have seen a decent 1 yet but at least yours is clean and close ! 


Only way to get better is KEEP BUILDING ! 


Oh And photobucket is easy to use and ITS FREE ! try it out ! And all you need to do is hit the buttom botton and then hit paste over here and your done !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

w_2007/mine9.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Aug 8 2007, 08:20 PM~8508356
> *ya do you know an easier way
> *


UUM ARE YOU COPYING AND PASTING THE IMAGE CODES FROM UNDERNEATH THEM?????


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

im using the bottem line in photobucket


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

13/cruzinlow_2007/mine4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE BUILDS CRUZINLOW I LIKE THE 4 DOOR CUTTY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .



(I THOUGHT I HEARD THE WORD SNIKEIES IN THE MOVIE TOMMY BOY :dunno: )


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Aug 8 2007, 09:06 PM~8508860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this 1 alot!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I just took a peak at this dude's photobucket to see if i can help him in postin better and larger pics ! ALL I GOT TO SAY IS WATCH THIS DUDE ! 

He is new here , hasn't talked shit (YET!LOL!) but homie got some skills ! 


Its not my place to post his pics but he's done got of you bet !



Keep tring what i  said CRUZ ! And keep BUILDING YOUNG BLOOD !


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Aug 9 2007, 12:06 AM~8508860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:

any pics of the roof?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ha ha ha thankz minidreams for the propos holmez , this is just some of my builds i got 2 many but i will post them all as i go along :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

what the fuck i cant spell because i meant props dawg


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ill put more pics of the model cars up tomorrow cuz im out!! :wave:


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Sic builds :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

X 2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn homie your puttin in work!!!!

post those builds up!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DAMN! Nice work! You got down on that Cutlass! :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres a pic of the roof for ya


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

big worms car from friday


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You got some tight ass skills homie :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Aug 8 2007, 08:39 PM~8508617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cna i see allil more of this one and the brown 59 ???????


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

boyz n the hood ride yeeeah


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 8 2007, 08:23 PM~8508405
> *(SNIKEIES) IS JUST A WORD I MADE UP
> *


actually it was john candy on thee movie cadi shack!!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

bad as rides


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

New Pics look better CRUZ ! And If i see that drop top rollin my block i stayin on the floor !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 10 2007, 09:06 PM~8525784
> *New  Pics    look    better  CRUZ  !    And  If  i  see  that  drop  top  rollin  my  block    i  stayin    on the  floor  !
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

from the movie xxx


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Aug 10 2007, 11:06 PM~8525777
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cuz the boys n da hood are always hard ! COme talkin that trash we'll pull your card ! Known nothing in life but to be legit ! So don't pokey me boy cuase i an't said SHIT !


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 8 2007, 11:04 PM~8508838
> *NICE BUILDS CRUZINLOW I LIKE THE 4 DOOR CUTTY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: .
> (I THOUGHT I HEARD THE WORD SNIKEIES IN THE MOVIE TOMMY BOY  :dunno: )
> *


forreal i thought i heard that in some chris farley movies before.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i like that holmez :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

You've got some really nice builds Bro!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice rides :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Told you guys yesterday this kid had some hidden shit ! 



Keep it going Cruz ! OH and try to put a Magnifing glass on the lens of your camera ! It will help clean up the pics !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i will try get one tomorrow, and see wat it does for my pics thanx mini


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the trucks not the best but also its an older build :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

DAMN NICE BUILDS MAN AND THAT BOYS IN THE HOOD IMPALA IS THE SHIZNIT :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sweet man.....




> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Aug 10 2007, 06:32 PM~8525963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

nice builds man, and BTW....you can post more than one picture per post.....just so ya know


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

my 8 year old son built this one and the next one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

and here is the future master builder himself holding his rides


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Aug 11 2007, 12:02 AM~8526107
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH SHIT HE"S CLOWIN ! 




Tell him keep up the good work and the Models look real good for an 8 yr old ! 


Also let him know he's already a  HEARSE DRIVER !


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

damn...you all clown on Heare Driver a lot, but he still remains a member of


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

my son said thanx mini hes sitting right beside me and oh ya hes on his next build it a car from the fast and the furious tokyo drift movie, and thanx again mini


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

good build homie i kinda did like mini and got a sneak peak from ur photobucket hope u dont mind u got some sick skills dude and tell ur son he did good guess he had a good teacher big :thumbsup: to the both of u


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanx 8-ball lowriding and model builing is my life till the day that i die baby yeeah :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 10 2007, 09:08 PM~8525802
> *Cuz  the  boys  n  da  hood  are  always    hard !  COme  talkin that    trash    we'll  pull  your  card  !  Known  nothing  in  life  but  to  be  legit  !  So  don't  pokey    me  boy  cuase  i  an't said    SHIT !
> *


Hmmm, I always thought it was "So don't QUOTE me boy......."


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Man, you've got some killer builds up in here! Excellent work!!! :0


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 10 2007, 11:03 PM~8525751
> *actually it was john candy on thee movie cadi shack!!!
> *



Actually, John Candy was not in Caddy Shack. Rodney Dangerfield, Bill Muray, Chevy Chase, Ted Baxter, From memory there but I'm pretty sure John Candy was not in that movie. 

Miloh.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Aug 11 2007, 06:46 AM~8527579
> *Actually, John Candy was not in Caddy Shack. Rodney Dangerfield, Bill Muray, Chevy Chase, Ted Baxter, From memory there but I'm pretty sure John Candy was not in that movie.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


Yup, John Candy wasn't in any of the Caddy Shack movies.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Miloh.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN cruzinlow... your builds are CLEAN!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

You and your son have got some nice rides. :0 :0 :0 Keep up the good work.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

none of my cars are diecast all plastic


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

a little something ive been working on not finished yet, but this wat got so far, i call the car (explict content)


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

realy cool car, love how you put the lil pic of the girls on the bottom,and the way the vack window looks.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn that ranfla is clean bro


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice work homie i like that keep it up


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice work
What did you use to make the interior?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i use foam sheets for my interior and they work awsome no problems wit it :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

and for the buttons i cut of a shit load of heads off a bunch of pins and also plastic mirror


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

How do you do your imprint ! It looks deep and very even ! I have some form that DOC sent me but it wont hold the imprints !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey mini pm me and i will send u some for a small fee and you will have to let me know wat color and if you want me 2 imprint them 4 u


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

hey man you got skills,keep up the good work big big homie.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey check out wat i just got in the mail from modelhaus anybody got any ideas of wat i should do 2 it because it has 2 be perfect


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

and heres another project im working on


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice.and mabie you could make the box yellow with tan top and tan ghost grafix.
for tha rims mabey tan spokes green lip. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea homie.... send it to me...... :biggrin: :biggrin: got pics of the bumpers too?




> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 10 2007, 04:39 PM~8761477
> *hey check out wat i just got in the mail from modelhaus anybody got any ideas of wat i should do 2 it because it has 2 be perfect
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rollinoldskoo SLOW YOUR ROLL!! r u crazy, and ya i got a pic of the bumpers. 









:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

candy blue with ghost patterns and a gray top and guts..... gold lip pegasus and gold foil trim..... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2007, 12:42 AM~8762769
> *candy blue with ghost patterns and a gray top and guts..... gold lip pegasus and gold foil trim.....  :biggrin:
> *


ur dreamin out loud, its sittin in front of him, not you :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2007, 09:42 PM~8762769
> *candy blue with ghost patterns and a gray top and guts..... gold lip pegasus and gold foil trim.....  :biggrin:
> *


i like your style dawg now you got the mind rollin, :biggrin: more input, more input :banghead:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 10 2007, 09:51 PM~8762870
> *ur dreamin out loud, its sittin in front of him, not you  :biggrin:
> *


lol now thats the shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice paint work

cant wait to see what u come up with on that new ride


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

send me that 62!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is bad-ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx drnitrus and modeltech you think its bad ass now just wait till i get the interior done just a little something


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i think you should sell it to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

pm me if you have any trades


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

this is the chassis for the 62


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

and this wat i got planned for the interior


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well heres another couple rides im playing around with :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

like that dime!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 10 2007, 07:42 PM~8761501
> *and heres another project im working on
> 
> 
> ...


 

well i guess im not working on this one,because its on its way to modeltech :tears:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 18 2007, 02:11 PM~8818011
> *like that dime!
> *


thanx holmez it was just one of those models that you get sick of looking at so i gave it a bath :burn: :burn: and thats wat i came up with so far


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

mine is almost finished,and you goin to cut the doors or leavem closed


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i dont know yet, got some other builds that need more attention right now but ill keep on picking at it here and there :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

is everyone tryin to build a 2-door vert????? lemme know when u get the package....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 18 2007, 08:17 PM~8820710
> *is everyone tryin to build a 2-door vert????? lemme know when u get the package....
> *




i guess so lol :dunno: :dunno: when i first seen minis i started that and its just someting im slowly working on so i posted it ,and ya once i get the package i will let you know :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok.... after i posted about all u guys makin 2-door verts... i decided to try a 2-door hardtop.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

fix the back window, than it should look good, what top is that RO, i think more of a rounded back of the top would look better, since its more of a rounded car, instead of a straight back


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 18 2007, 09:21 PM~8821337
> *ok.... after i posted about all u guys makin 2-door verts... i decided to try a 2-door hardtop.....
> 
> 
> ...


i was going 2 try and make a 2 dr hardtop but i didnt know wat roof 2 use


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well heres more pics of my impala vert,just kind of at a stand still until i get some gelpens hhmmm hhmmm hey minidreams ,lol, well i guess i could work on the interior for now:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

cool.lol


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

yall goin to trip when yall see mine.lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 21 2007, 08:43 PM~8843788
> *yall goin to trip when yall see mine.lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Stop Talkin shit and show it ! :angry:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

for real :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well heres the box impala, like that shit


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

nice homie but it would've looked better if you hadn't split the trunk mural!!!! my .02


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the murals wernt part of the original design when i was painting it so they were the last thing i put on, and it would have looked funny if i put the mural over the design so i made it work to the best i could, but im happy with it :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 22 2007, 06:13 PM~8849130
> *well heres the box impala, like that shit
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 got damm crusinlow thats looking clean...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx holmez, and the decals on the car r some that i made myself :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

You got some nice builds bro!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE RIDES BRO, SIK :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Your skillz are amazing I'm loving all of it!!!! you have a Pm!!! uffin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

more progress pics for my 94 impala vert :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok yesterday i couldn't see it... but now i do.... looks damn good homie....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Damn that box impala look right


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 09:55 PM~8913689
> *Damn that box impala look right
> *


just like the one u gave your sister? if u really SERIOUSLY tellin the truth.... find out how much she wants for it and send me pics.....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 02:59 AM~8913699
> *just like the one u gave your sister? if u really SERIOUSLY tellin the truth.... find out how much she wants for it and send me pics.....
> *


Go in Low4oshow M.c.c topic,i can't go or call her while she is on campus.Go back maybe a page or two,you'll see why.But i thought you said a while back''i can buy mine from the direct source and then post up pics,somethin you can't do''Now didn't you say that???Sorry for whorin your topic cruzinlow.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ok, i will then since u don't got one....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 03:07 AM~8913709
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ok, i will then since u don't got one....
> *


I imagine not i i SOLD IT TO MY SISTER


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 30 2007, 03:47 PM~8901931
> *more progress pics for my 94 impala vert :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




looks damn good home slice.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice color ! Don't look to bad !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 12:49 PM~8916055
> *Nice  color !  Don't  look  to bad !
> *


somebody has competition. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 2 2007, 01:56 PM~8916112
> *somebody has competition. :0
> *



LOL! his build is nice non the less but i am his insperation cause i am the best ! LOL ! 

cruzinlows










VS 

MINIDREAMS INC.









VS 

Kustombuilber 

















I think you see the score !


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 22 2007, 06:13 PM~8849130
> *well heres the box impala, like that shit
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pattern work :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 01:02 PM~8916178
> *LOL!  his  build  is  nice    non  the less  but  i  am  his  insperation  cause  i  am  the best !  LOL !
> 
> cruzinlows
> ...


ok punk.let me finish my LS.and im coming after you. :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nevermind that for now.i still have to do the caddy after the LS. :biggrin:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

damn cruzinlow your builds are baaaadaaass! true inspiration. between your box and vert impala...re-dic-a-lus homie.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

tru dat ive bin watching Minidreams builds for a while and his build made me want 2 build more and also gave me alot of ideas :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 12:02 PM~8916178
> *LOL!   his  build  is  nice    non  the less  but  i   am  his   insperation   cause  i  am  the best !  LOL !
> 
> cruzinlows
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 2 2007, 04:33 PM~8917442
> *tru dat ive bin watching Minidreams builds for a while and his build made me want 2 build more and also gave me alot of ideas :biggrin:
> *



Cruz You know i dont care ! And by all means anything i build or toss out an idea go after it Bro ! At least your a builder that does it and dont waste 4 pages thinking of it and talking about what you want to do ! This is plastic ! If its not going the way you intended it to fill that bitch up or grab another kit and start over ! My main attendance on LIL is to share my love for model building and Love of Lowridering life style ! What better place then to have them both together right ! And if me being around has any effect on the other builders THATS GREAT ! We are being pushed out of are hobby cause of vedio games and the easiness of collecting die cast over building ! 

I hope you keep building and sharing with all of us ! You can only grow as a builder by tring and building more with every kit you touch !


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

both look great to me, let's just keep building some klean rides!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Oct 2 2007, 08:30 PM~8919818
> *both look great to me, let's just keep building some klean rides!
> *


 
im down with that :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 30 2007, 02:47 PM~8901931
> *more progress pics for my 94 impala vert :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


INTERIOR LOOKS NICE, LIKIN THE CAR ALSO, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanx Beto :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THAT NICE BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

my lastest projects im workin on 
thought id throw up a couple pics :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

did some more pinstipping on thugg passion :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

FRIGGIN NICE HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 19 2007, 06:06 PM~9487310
> *
> 
> 
> ...





I love that................


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

bumpiddy bump


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well heres another peek at (thugg passion ) did the trunk but the pics are crappy ass fuckin camera phone i cant find the digital camera


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

VERY NICE HOMIE~!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks holmez ill try to get some better pics up this afternoon or something :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin Playa C-Low. Manny's lovin that shit bro


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

me needs thug passion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you know what i said about this homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Great Job! :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

alright homies here the better pics i said i would put up

(THUGG PASSION) ROLLERZ ONLY BABY LOL :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 uffin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn Bro!!!!!!! u went off on this bitch. :0 :0 :0 :0 . Now u gotta send to me for my personal collection. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i would bro ,but i think its going to modeltech


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Dammit Modeltech. :0 :biggrin:  . I'll be n touch shannon :scrutinize: ........Lol!


:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i got some other rollerz only rides im gonna get started on in the next couple days WACO ill let you know :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Cool bro. I'm will be doin Rollin Malo, Game Over, Prophecy,and Inferno. And if i can find a 2 S-10'z i wanna do Pure Insanity (tha new version) hes almost done i think. I got La Carcaha and Outer Limits n tha werkz also.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 4 2008, 03:29 AM~9604042
> *well heres another peek at (thugg passion ) did the trunk but the pics are crappy ass fuckin camera phone i cant find the digital camera
> 
> 
> ...


i like the one in the back too got any pics of it?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the one in the back is another project in the works, i call it (TUTS DREAM) ill take some pics and post them up for the homies :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

TUTS DREAM.... :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice work on the imps!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanks linc :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 4 2008, 04:13 PM~9609273
> *Cool bro. I'm will be doin Rollin Malo, Game Over, Prophecy,and Inferno. And if i can find a 2 S-10'z i wanna do Pure Insanity (tha new version) hes almost done i think. I got La Carcaha and Outer Limits n tha werkz also.
> *


damn.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo ROLLIN heres the pics of that red truck u wanted to see :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

no pics of the cute gun :tears:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

wat gun....u talkin about my lighter LOL


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ahh, its a lighter.. its still cute  :roflmao:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i know its cute because it has tits and ass LOLOL(i just had to) :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i want one :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ya i know its bad ass...shes my best friend when im building cuz i smoke like a muthafucka( cigrettes that is)


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

me too w hen im on here  im tryin to quit


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 7 2008, 04:14 AM~9628545
> *yo ROLLIN heres the pics of that red truck u wanted to see :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I can see that roof idea on my 40's ford rat rod. :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah i said to myself i would quit one day but i know im lying LOL :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

that was my new years resolution to not smoke in 08 hno:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

do it up LOW i got the idea for the roof from cardomain on some homies oldschool ride, i knew that i had to try that shit on one of my modelcars :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i should do something like that on my 72 impala


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

have at her TY ,just remember, measure a million times and cut once, because with a mod like the roof you dont want the lines to look all fucked up bro


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i wouldnt know what id want cut out of it tho :dunno: id need some ideas


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hows thugs passion bro???


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

its comin bro ill let you know :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that truck in insane! nice work bro! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 7 2008, 10:33 AM~9629604
> *its comin bro ill let you know :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 7 2008, 08:46 AM~9629664
> *:thumbsup:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


x-2


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well i got a little bored lastnight so i painted my own version of Las Vegas LOL, i was thinking of calling it (SIN CITY) what you all think homies ,im still not finished the paint work ,but its a start :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks pretty cool bro, what are you using for the art work? paintwise?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

just regular testors paint bro :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 

daaaamn

that looks pretty damn good


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 10 2008, 10:10 AM~9657540
> *:0
> 
> daaaamn
> ...



Hell yea C-Low


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies ill post more pics once i get more of the paint done on it, i also am going to do a foam interior on this one 2 :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

check what i got in the mail today, i guess its better late then never, thanx regalistic for the X-MAS gift homie :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

(SIN CITY) 










VERY NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 10 2008, 10:26 PM~9663756
> *check what i got in the mail today, i guess its better late then never, thanx regalistic for the X-MAS gift homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice i saw those at walmart today but couldnt gett em to broke


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That SIN CITY is badass homie!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 10 2008, 09:35 PM~9663862
> *That SIN CITY is badass homie!!!!    :0  :0  :0
> *


thanx homies ,just a little sumthin sumthin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ,SIN CITY is comin to Waco huh C-Low  ....................................................... :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 10 2008, 09:41 PM~9663923
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ,SIN CITY is comin to Waco huh C-Low   ....................................................... :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> *


 bwwwwahahahaha........i i know you like that shit bro, that just might be a possibility, i guess we will just seeLOL :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sin City is lookin clean homie real clean Keep us posted :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 10 2008, 09:54 PM~9664053
> *Sin City is lookin clean homie real clean Keep us posted  :thumbsup:
> *



oh yes,dont worry about that one bro, i will :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

those are the old 1109s right? :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 10 2008, 10:04 PM~9664159
> *those are the old 1109s right? :0 :0
> *


hellz yes,i got a couples sets of them :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 19 2007, 02:48 PM~9485653
> *
> 
> 
> ...




this bad boi right here found him a new home!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

THAT IS FUKIN SICK LIKE THE FLU


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Cruzin dude sin city is fuckin bad ass!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well here is one of three of the (thugg passion) replicas built this one is on its way to MODELTECH


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 13 2008, 05:46 PM~9684127
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *




X2 

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

MODELTECH i hope you like it when it gets to ya bro :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well heres a little project im workin on for my homie SOLOW MODELS :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn bro that shit looks great!!!

I cant wait to see the patterns!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

tomorrow we will have somemore progress on the rivi holmez :biggrin: 

but for now im out PEACE


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

can't wait to see it done


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You going wild on the pattern's or just something simple ?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

im gonna pattern that shit up bro :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice builds homie


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

wutz up homies heres the first color im going with for the patterns on this ride :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH SSSNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: :around: :around:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 15 2008, 01:51 PM~9950643
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH SSSNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: hey homie thats just the first color,glad you like it bro :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

holy shit cruzin nice paint !!! solow is wallin out lol'


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

alot more work to come on this one homies thanx for the comments


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

whats the next coat gonna be


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 15 2008, 02:02 PM~9950721
> *whats the next coat gonna be
> *


you will see once its on :biggrin: top secret LOL


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck yeah gotta luv that mail man some times :cheesy: :cheesy: 

this malibu from LOWANDBEYOND is mutherduckin off the wall crazy :0 :0 :0 

MINIDREAMS your paintwork is fuckin crazy sick bro im lovin this shit 

thanx LOWANDBEYOND 






































:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 15 2008, 02:15 PM~9950816
> *you will see once its on :biggrin: top secret LOL
> *


TOP SECRET!!!!!!!!!!!!


Im lovein it bro!!!!!!


:0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

bump this shit :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Noice!!!!! :0


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hows she lookin?


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Boing ! lol thats some bad ass lookin shit man !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 16 2008, 01:21 AM~9955906
> *Boing ! lol thats some bad ass lookin shit man !
> *


hellz yeah :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Whats up cruzin?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 15 2008, 01:45 PM~9950611
> *wutz up homies heres the first color im going with for the patterns on this ride :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




damn homeslice!!!! Thats badass! Love them colors.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 15 2008, 02:41 PM~9950996
> *fuck yeah gotta luv that mail man some times  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> this malibu from LOWANDBEYOND is mutherduckin off the wall crazy :0  :0  :0
> ...





DON'T BE POSTING THAT! MINI'S GOING TO KICK MY ASS FOR GETTING RID OF IT. SHIT.......I'LL KICK MY OWN ASS, I MISS HER.   :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 17 2008, 09:31 PM~9968481
> *DON'T BE POSTING THAT!  MINI'S GOING TO KICK MY ASS FOR GETTING RID OF IT.      SHIT.......I'LL KICK MY OWN ASS,  I MISS HER.        :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Man thats nice :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE RIDES BRO, COMING OUT CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 18 2008, 01:31 AM~9968481
> *DON'T BE POSTING THAT!  MINI'S GOING TO KICK MY ASS FOR GETTING RID OF IT.      SHIT.......I'LL KICK MY OWN ASS,  I MISS HER.        :biggrin:
> *


*MINIDREAMS INC. IS ALMOST WORLD WIDE ! *</span>


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

*MINIDREAMS INC. IS ALMOST WORLD WIDE ! *
[/quote]


hellz yeah bro , but this minidreams ride is gonna have a cruzinlow interior makeover :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2008, 12:22 PM~9978920
> *MINIDREAMS INC.  IS  ALMOST  WORLD  WIDE  !  </span>
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2008, 09:22 AM~9978920
> *MINIDREAMS INC.  IS  ALMOST  WORLD  WIDE  !  </span>
> *


coming soon to Hawaii


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well homies here is more progress on the paintwork that im doin for SOLOW , hope it was worth the wait:biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

and heres another project im workin on :0


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hell yeah the both of them are sweet!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

When do you think it will be ready?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 21 2008, 02:31 PM~9996846
> *When do you think it will be ready?
> *


 soon soon bro :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 21 2008, 02:26 PM~9996810
> *Hell yeah the both of them are sweet!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well i wasent happy with the first color of the grand prix so i changed it up a bit , i like this alot better, its tamiya chrome yellow with a pear topcoat :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i liked the gran prix before but damn all your rides are badass


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

no prob bro. you use the grand national for the donor?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

im using the monte carlo street burner kit and the bench seat is a 80s box impala resin seat from modelhaus


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Homie your killen it


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 21 2008, 04:18 PM~9996365
> *well homies here is more progress on the paintwork that im doin for SOLOW , hope it was worth the wait:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow ..that is some fine work Homie..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanx homies for the comments :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE GRAND PRIX...U USED THE MONTE BODY FOR IT?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

you got that right brotha  sure is


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2008, 09:23 PM~10020747
> *you got that right brotha   sure is
> *


 :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2008, 09:27 PM~10020788
> *thanks bro :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres some of the progress i got done, ill post more later :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u fukker :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 24 2008, 09:44 PM~10021612
> *u fukker  :biggrin:
> *


i KNOW you like that shit LOLOLOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that GP is BAD AS FUKK!!! :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 24 2008, 10:04 PM~10021807
> *that GP is BAD AS FUKK!!!    :0  :0
> *


thanx bro :thumbsup: ....ROLLIN thinks so 2 LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2008, 10:08 PM~10021848
> *thanx bro  :thumbsup: ....ROLLIN thinks so 2 LOL :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

if he'd work on 1 project at a time.............


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 24 2008, 07:12 PM~10021882
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> if he'd work on 1 project at a time.............
> *


 :werd: i have a shelf, closet and bench full of projects.... :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

that GP is lookin good mang !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 24 2008, 10:12 PM~10021882
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> if he'd work on 1 project at a time.............
> *


maybe after i finish this one he will have the urge to finish his LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2008, 10:26 PM~10022027
> *maybe after i finish this one he will have the urge to finish his LOL :biggrin:
> *



He'll just buy yours. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 24 2008, 10:26 PM~10022026
> *that GP is lookin good mang !
> *


thanx bro, im makin this one as a project for how im gonna do my 1:1 grand prix :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 24 2008, 10:34 PM~10022075
> *He'll just buy yours.    :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL , hes got one in the making :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 24 2008, 07:34 PM~10022075
> *He'll just buy yours.    :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


u the baller buyin up rides and gettin werk done for u


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 24 2008, 10:48 PM~10022178
> *u the baller buyin up rides and gettin werk done for u
> *



shit not no more.   X wifey gets 1/2


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2008, 05:46 PM~10019520
> *well i wasent happy with the first color of the grand prix so i changed it up a bit , i like this alot better, its tamiya chrome yellow with a pear topcoat :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

man I like that . nice color !!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres a little progress on the engine, still more to do :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

a couple mock up pics for yall


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

very nice bro


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie just perfect.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dude you doing pretty damn good with this GP ! 

How's the game over comin out ?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2008, 01:08 PM~10025876
> *Dude   you    doing   pretty    damn   good   with this  GP !
> 
> How's  the   game  over     comin  out  ?
> *




thanx big homie ,...gameover its comin along , im workin on the pesco hydro setup on it right now, its gonna look crazy bro, ill post some pics of the set-up on it later :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 25 2008, 01:07 PM~10025868
> *looks good homie just perfect.
> *


thanks bro im tryin to get all the details of a real grand prix so im using my 1:1 as a refrence guide :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

tight ass work cruzin!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 21 2008, 01:18 PM~9996365
> *well homies here is more progress on the paintwork that im doin for SOLOW , hope it was worth the wait:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hows this comeing bro?


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin good. That color is LOUD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 25 2008, 05:34 PM~10026979
> *Hows this comeing bro?
> *


 :uh: you just asked him yesterday


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

ummm nope :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u dont like it?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass grand prix!!! :0 :0


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hell yeah that grand prix is awsome!!! I really like the grill!!! That yellow looks alot better! Did you use testors pearl coat?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 25 2008, 09:39 PM~10030280
> *badass grand prix!!!  :0  :0
> *



yo thanks bro more to come soon :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 25 2008, 09:52 AM~10025757
> *a couple mock up pics for yall
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 25 2008, 10:00 PM~10030503
> *:twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 25 2008, 07:45 PM~10030968
> *    :biggrin:
> *


so low doesn't get it....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Nope sure dont...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

its because ROLLIN is building one 2 :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

did you use testors peal coat?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i used tamiya perl clear on top of tamiya chrome yellow, the pearl clear makes it look so much better :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I didnt know they made it.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey cruzinlow
the g prix is lookin real good !!!
also please keep us posted on the 66 rivi you are painting . I really want to see how it turns out !!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Its a 69!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 26 2008, 02:11 AM~10032245
> *hey cruzinlow
> the g prix is lookin real good !!!
> also please keep us posted on the 66 rivi you are painting . I really want to see how it turns out !!!
> *


thanks bro,...no problem homie , just got a couple to many projects goin on at the same time but there all gettin work done :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 26 2008, 02:16 AM~10032252
> *Its a 69!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 26 2008, 04:16 AM~10032252
> *Its a 69!
> *


oh shit your right !!! 
damn my bad.
sorry cruzinlow
I understand about 2 many projects going on. I will just watch your thread
as you post pics. 
thanks


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 26 2008, 02:33 AM~10032280
> *oh shit your right !!!
> damn my bad.
> sorry cruzinlow
> ...


hey no problem homie, ill have more pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 26 2008, 01:00 AM~10030503
> *:twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *



bad ass homie....... where can i find one?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 26 2008, 09:39 AM~10033345
> *bad ass homie....... where can i find one?
> *


THANX HOMIE,....its a monte carlo streetburner body shaved down with the front clip, rear bumper ,hood and trunk from a richhard pettys #43 pontiac grand prix stock car, you might be able to find that kit on ebay thats where i got this one :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 25 2008, 11:21 PM~10032267
> *thanks bro,...no problem homie , just got a couple to many projects goin on at the same time but there all gettin work done :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

awesome work cruzin!!! the gp is tight!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 27 2008, 05:35 AM~10040884
> *awesome work cruzin!!! the gp is tight!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

oj you have a pm


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanx homies, ill post more pics as soon as i can ive been busy workin on my 1:1 grand prix :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 28 2008, 12:42 AM~10048159
> *yo thanx homies, ill post more pics as soon as i can ive been busy workin on my 1:1 grand prix :biggrin:
> *



pics or it didn't happen.  :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

aint much but its a start :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


that fuckin rocker trim done a number on them doors and shit huh? :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 28 2008, 03:14 AM~10048567
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> that fuckin rocker trim done a number on them doors and shit huh?    :0
> *


it looks alot worst then it acually is :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 28 2008, 03:32 AM~10048584
> *it looks alot worst then it acually is :biggrin:
> *




I bet, but it looks bad cause the different colors. :cheesy: 


I hate to pull all the chrome off the olds delta.........bet its going to be like that.  :angry: under the padded top too.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 28 2008, 03:37 AM~10048590
> *I bet,    but it looks bad cause the different colors.  :cheesy:
> I hate to pull all the chrome off the olds delta.........bet its going to be like that.      :angry:  under the padded top too.
> *


i feel ur pain bro, but thats rebuildin


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo homies heres a little progress ive done on SIN CITY


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i like it alot


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats a badass build!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> yo homies heres a little progress ive done on SIN CITY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

its gonna get done bro, dont worry about that one :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice homie!!!! mad skills.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres another pic of a little more progress :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

WOW

Very nice cruzin!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx for the compliments and feedback homies :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thats look real klean C-Low!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

comin out sik bro


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

give me a second homies i got a little somthin i wanna share wit yall  one hint mexi....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres is a little somthing im building for myself wat yall think :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice bRO!!!!!!! letz see more of this!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres a little ive done to the frame


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

this bad boiii


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

that would be the ride.....


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

a man you know the werdest thing about this car is that the rear suspension butterflys.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yup yup :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

gonna be nice homie


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homiez for the compliments


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

lookin real good homie real good !!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey yo thanx bro, alot more work to go though :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks promosing!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

big thanx jevries :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Lookin badass bro!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 15 2008, 12:40 AM~10173138
> *heres is a little somthing im building for myself wat yall think :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 sick.....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 15 2008, 02:57 AM~10173554
> *:0  :0  :0  sick.....
> *



X 2 this is gonna be sick


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuckin nice homie, when you said your not fuckin around.......YOUR NOT FUCKIN AROUND!!! :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this gonna be bad ass homie. and i wounder where you got this ideah! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 15 2008, 04:04 PM~10176276
> *this gonna be bad ass homie. and i wounder where you got this ideah! :biggrin:
> *


damn homie i wonder where lolol :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx to all the dawgs for all compliments and feedback, this ones gonna get my utmost attention YOU KNOW DISS :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!!! :0 :0 this is gonna be bad ass!! :cheesy:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Thats gonna be a sick monte.........can't wait to see it finished....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey bro



Lets show the Lay it Low people the rivi.....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

give me second i got to upload the pics :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

added some custom mural decals to the bottem and the BMF since the last time i posted this ride but now the bodys done, heres ur pics SOLOW :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres a little more progress on ORGULLO MEXICANO homies :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: bad ass work cruzinlow..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx bro :briggin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah man, lookin' good!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 16 2008, 12:05 PM~10180456
> *Hell yeah man, lookin' good!!!!
> *



X2!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah man, lookin' good!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 16 2008, 02:25 AM~10178880
> *added some custom mural decals to the bottem and the BMF since the last time i posted this ride but now the bodys done, heres ur pics SOLOW  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Damn bro this shits lookin good! I like how you got them murals on the bottom! 

Amazeing work on that monte also!!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks like the rivis done. Whats it got left?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks like the rivis done. Whats it got left?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

just the dash homie :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

oooohhhhh thats the color you leaving it ,i thought that you were gonna go over it with a candy.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i think it looks good the way it is bro, but thanx for the opinion :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh yeah i love the paint work! I cant wait to build it!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 16 2008, 05:25 AM~10178880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LUV IT! :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT 2 C WHAT THE GUTS LOOK LIKE.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

you would have to ask SOLOW once he gets it, i painted it for him in a trade :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

comin out clean


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo homies check this shit out ORGULLO MEXICANO :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuckin sickness homie!!!!!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam homie i like it already :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> yo homies check this shit out ORGULLO MEXICANO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thats the plan bro :biggrin: ......and thanx for the props homies :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

shit I love it just as a drop top. :0 :0 :0 may have to cut the roof off mine. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 18 2008, 02:29 AM~10195164
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 18 2008, 02:30 AM~10195166
> *shit I love it just as a drop top.    :0  :0  :0    may have to cut the roof off mine.  :biggrin:
> *


 chop the top bro, it dose look sexy doesnt it LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 18 2008, 02:34 AM~10195179
> *chop the top bro, it dose look sexy doesnt it LOL :biggrin:
> *



fuck yes it does! :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good as always cruzinlow


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah.....


Wow bro that rides look better and better every time i see it!

And my favortie part of this car is its GREEN!!!





Keep up the amazeing work brotha!!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 LOOIN SIK BRO


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies, just some little things in the bodywork and shes ready for primer :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 18 2008, 02:00 AM~10195088
> *yo homies check this shit out ORGULLO MEXICANO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

cant wait to see it in paint man!!! nice work homie!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GREAT START!!! GOOD LUCK ON THAT PAINT JOB!!!..LOL


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies for the compliments and feedback, :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Mar 18 2008, 02:34 PM~10197912
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

what year is that??


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

its the 78 Monte kit by Trumpeter


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

thats what i was thinking, but i jsut woke up and not really awake yet..


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

monte looks good homie. you puttin these updates of it in the thread where hte dude was askin for someone to build it


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

naw im building this bad boy for myself , just another piece for my collection :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ahhh you just got inspired by it lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ahhh you just got inspired by it lol


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i guess you can say that LOL :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 18 2008, 02:00 AM~10195088
> *yo homies check this shit out ORGULLO MEXICANO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 sweet i see that botie on the trunk panel. nice work :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 18 2008, 02:00 AM~10195088
> *yo homies check this shit out ORGULLO MEXICANO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 sweet i see that botie on the trunk panel. nice work :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT

Progress on the monte and rivi?

:biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

getting there bro


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Mar 18 2008, 09:20 PM~10202166
> *sweet i see that botie on the trunk panel. nice work  :biggrin:
> *


thanx homie,all the little details count with this type of build :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 18 2008, 10:43 PM~10202843
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin: thanx bro, fuck that shits funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

that monte is lookin awsome nice work


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 19 2008, 03:10 AM~10203513
> *that monte is lookin awsome nice work
> *


yo thanx homie  :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

X-2 CRAZY BRO


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

hey that's looking real good!!!!!!! nice work!!!!! cruzinlow


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides looking sick....keep us posted.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx everyone, ill post more pics once i get more on the frame done :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 19 2008, 10:07 PM~10211651
> *thanx everyone, ill post more pics once i get more on the frame done :biggrin:
> *


 :0 


keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 20 2008, 12:48 AM~10212758
> *:0
> keep up the good work!!!!
> 
> ...


 will do thanx holmez :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

THATS LOOKING REAL GOOD !!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHE!.... :thumbsup: KEEP ON POSTING YOUR PROGRESS.........


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

that car has so much ingraving on it.the transmission 
is even done up. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 21 2008, 01:05 PM~10223708
> *THATS LOOKING REAL GOOD !!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHE!....  :thumbsup: KEEP ON POSTING YOUR PROGRESS.........
> *


 
thanx bro, ill keep everyone posted once i get more progress......


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 21 2008, 02:48 PM~10224305
> *that car has so much ingraving on it.the transmission
> is even done up. :biggrin:
> *


 hellz yeah , ill try to duplicate as much as i can


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

You ever get my PM bro?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt

progress


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

right now ORGULLO MEXICANO is sittin primered waiting for the the paint, just that ive been busy redoing my interior on my 1:1 Grand Prix :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Pics?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 28 2008, 12:59 AM~10274666
> *right now ORGULLO MEXICANO is sittin primered waiting for the the paint, just that ive been busy redoing my interior on my 1:1 Grand Prix :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Low :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuckers i didnt want to post shit till it was complete LOL :biggrin: but heres a little of wat ive done...


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow very nice!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lol. That looks good man! Someone payed attention in sewing class huh? :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 28 2008, 01:21 AM~10274706
> *lol.    That looks good man!    Someone payed attention in sewing class huh?    :biggrin:
> *


fuck you shit for brains LOL....J\k bro thanx :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 28 2008, 01:21 AM~10274705
> *Wow very nice!!!!
> *


 thanx bro, that shit is suade to and the pic makes it look alot lighter then it really is because its a dark purple in person :dunno:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

lets see your 1:1!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 28 2008, 01:26 AM~10274717
> *fuck you shit for brains LOL....J\k bro thanx :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 19 2008, 07:51 PM~10208595
> * hey that's looking real good!!!!!!! nice work!!!!!  cruzinlow
> *


 :0 :0 x-2 big homie,


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 28 2008, 02:52 AM~10274816
> *lets see your 1:1!!
> *


 aint much just as yet but its a start :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 28 2008, 05:26 AM~10275017
> *:0  :0        x-2 big homie,
> *


thanx bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 28 2008, 10:03 AM~10275313
> *aint much just as yet but its a start :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 love the one by one homie, there is somethin about grand prix's i love um! keep us updated on that one big homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

forsure homies, uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 28 2008, 11:19 AM~10275626
> *forsure homies, uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Awsome ride!!!!


Makes me want!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

GP's lookin good brother.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

GP's lookin good brother.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 27 2008, 10:21 PM~10274706
> *lol.    That looks good man!    Someone payed attention in sewing class huh?    :biggrin:
> *


he does demo's on the weekend at walmart..... thought u knew....


































 j/k bro.... looks good... i need to do my regal's seats...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

you know how to sew to bro you aint gotta hide it LOL, do them seats up :biggrin: 
and thanx bro


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

and thanx homies for the comps :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll admit it, I do know how to sew.  I took them classes in school with all the fine ass bitches. :cheesy: "hey bitch, go cook my food and sew the pocket back in my jeans!" :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 28 2008, 11:53 PM~10282084
> *I'll admit it,    I do know how to sew.        I took them classes in school with all the fine ass bitches.    :cheesy:    "hey bitch,  go cook my food and sew the pocket back in my jeans!"  :biggrin:
> *


LOL fuck yer crazy bro :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey homies got some shit done on my interior thought id share it with yall :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Sweet C-LOW!!!!!! :0 :0  :0  :biggrin: :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thankz bro :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres another project im workin on for homie TonyO from ROLLERZ ONLY replica of his bike TOMBSTONE.....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SEAT LOOKS GOOD. :yes:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 3 2008, 05:24 PM~10328399
> *SEAT LOOKS GOOD. :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: thanx homie once im done the whole interior its gonna look reeeal nice...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

double post :angry:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

whao ..........i thought that was real


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 3 2008, 05:47 PM~10328574
> *whao ..........i thought that was real
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

WOW thats new , now we got something eles to make , oh man i gat try and make one of my bike. 
wow great idea. awsome amazing SWEEEeeeT outragusly cool


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 3 2008, 06:07 PM~10328687
> *WOW thats new , now we got something eles to make , oh man i gat try and make one of my bike.
> wow great idea. awsome  amazing SWEEEeeeT outragusly cool
> *


 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 18 2008, 02:00 AM~10195088
> *yo homies check this shit out ORGULLO MEXICANO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE WORK BRO THANKS  
chino vega


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

BIG thanx holmez, just waiting on paint to arrive so i can continue on this build :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

another one for my thread CANDYDREAMS :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 holly shit thats bad ass! :cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

CANDYDREAMS AND GAMEOVER look badass together!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is sweet bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuckin sickness!!!!! 


you still got my addy to send that to me :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 NICE WORK


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 2 2008, 05:31 PM~10562199
> *:0 NICE WORK
> *


X2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@May 2 2008, 01:40 PM~10561083
> *another one for my thread CANDYDREAMS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin: SICK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Very nice Cruz ! VERY NICE !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@May 2 2008, 12:40 PM~10561083
> *another one for my thread CANDYDREAMS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats it i have to do this
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
that thing :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn: my halloween idea
its way cool


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 2 2008, 10:48 AM~10561533
> *CANDYDREAMS AND GAMEOVER look badass together!
> *


x-2


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 20 2008, 12:48 AM~10212758
> *:0
> keep up the good work!!!!
> 
> ...


? what have you done so far ?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanx homies, im also putting some ideas together to do a crazy ass 4 door bigbody


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey homie what do you use for the mirrors?? i got a replica in mind that has a shit load of mirrors lol


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 6 2008, 07:25 PM~10593801
> *it only rains for so long homie then the sun comes back out.    Keep your head up,  shit will get better.
> *


thanx bro, time to get back to work on a forgotten project (SIN CITY) :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Sin City looks good, bro!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

got this in the mail today, cleaned it up a bit before i took the pic :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Where the hell did you get that??? :wow:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 15 2008, 02:58 PM~10663779
> *Where the hell did you get that??? :wow:
> *



secret LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: just kiddin wit ya bro, i got from Southern Motorsports Hobbies, if it wasent for MINI i wouldnt have found it :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That's kick ass!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OH SHIT ARE WE GOING TO HAVE A MINI VS CRUZ SHOWDOWN II ? LOL! 










































Glad you fond 1 bro and just a quick info i found that the snap kit monte 77 from revell offers a pretty close chassie , i am still lookin for a nice interior !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> OH SHIT ARE WE GOING TO HAVE A MINI VS CRUZ SHOWDOWN II ? LOL!
> 
> LETS DO THE DAMN THING, just for fun we should throw it down :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:  im down if you are
> :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres a little sumthin im workin on for homie, PHANTOMW151 :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

nice !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jun 12 2008, 07:27 PM~10858578
> *heres a little sumthin im workin on for homie, PHANTOMW151 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

That shit is bad! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

a couple more pics for yall


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

What color homie? Looks like the same color on my lac.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 12 2008, 07:52 PM~10858815
> *What color homie? Looks like the same color on my lac.
> *



its testors revving red lacquer


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jun 12 2008, 07:51 PM~10858795
> *a couple more pics for yall
> 
> 
> ...



Loking Sick Bro. Thanks 
:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

no problem bro, hit me up wit a pm...do ya want it 2 tone :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey what kit is that? :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

its a 39 mercury resin kit ,that phantom sent me to build for him....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

oh the mantagra kustom or something?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 12 2008, 08:15 PM~10859036
> *oh the mantagra kustom or something?
> *



dunno bro :dunno: ...you would have to ask phantom


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 12 2008, 08:15 PM~10859036
> *oh the mantagra kustom or something?
> *


Don't know what kit it is I got that as a project in a box no name or markings sorry Bro.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

wat do ya think homiez ,should i put wires on this badboy...or should i go with the old school hubs and wide white walls


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

wires!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

HUBS & WHITEWALLS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 12 2008, 11:26 PM~10860763
> *HUBS & WHITEWALLS!!!!!!!!!
> *



X2!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

or wires with WWW! defently WWW tho.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 12 2008, 08:26 PM~10860763
> *HUBS & WHITEWALLS!!!!!!!!!
> *


x-3


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

wires!!!! 
:biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WIRES. :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 12 2008, 11:26 PM~10860763
> *HUBS & WHITEWALLS!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Wires X 6 :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Where n tha hell is my boy C-LOW???????

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :0  :dunno: :dunno: :tears: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@May 2 2008, 12:40 PM~10561083
> *another one for my thread CANDYDREAMS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this is a sick car homie :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

hubs


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

big fat wite wall, and hubs LOL
just like all your car , its butefull bro love it.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i like those hobs on the Red Coupe.....


Cool Grand National..but whats up with the 2 different doors!?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 6 2008, 11:43 AM~11274735
> *
> Cool Grand National..but whats up with the 2 different doors!?
> *



its called crazinesss LOL :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

packing up these two....there off to texas in the morning :tears: :tears: :tears:  hope ya like em WACO


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn! where you been at bro?

I guess I wont be making the trip to edmonton for the Dropsicles show... car aint ready... not even close.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

been busy renovating the house that we live in, because were packed up and getting ready to move to our new house and sell this house,...damn bro that would have been hella sweet if you were able to come down for the dropsicle show, its one of my favorite shows here in edmonton..lots of low lows :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Ill be there next year in full force. I figured there is no point in rushing the car.... I just have more time to do crazy shit now, lol
got my supremes and 5.20s on!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hell ya ..i guess ill see ya there next year bro, no need to put that bad ass caddy on a rush ,...cant wait to see it in person when you bring it down :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Aug 13 2008, 12:55 AM~11331045
> *hell ya ..i guess ill see ya there next year bro, no need to put that bad ass caddy on a rush ,...cant wait to see it in person when you bring it down :biggrin:
> *


gotta convince linc to drive out in his lime olds! get a cmbi meet goin!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 12 2008, 11:58 PM~11331063
> *gotta convince linc to drive out in his lime olds! get a cmbi meet goin!
> *



fuck ya :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 12 2008, 11:58 PM~11331063
> *gotta convince linc to drive out in his lime olds! get a cmbi meet goin!
> *


  :biggrin: time and place! i'll have the wagon done by then too!  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Aug 13 2008, 12:27 AM~11330895
> *packing up these two....there off to texas in the morning :tears:  :tears:  :tears:   hope ya like em WACO
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 13 2008, 01:18 AM~11331153
> *  :biggrin: time and place! i'll have the wagon done by then too!    :biggrin:
> *


next sept. edmonton, I wanted to have my car ready for this years show.. but my wingman backed out. so im doin it myself..... even though I helped him a shitload on his hoyse and truck


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Aug 12 2008, 08:27 PM~11330895
> *packing up these two....there off to texas in the morning :tears:  :tears:  :tears:   hope ya like em WACO
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres some pics to livin up my my thread a bit since i havent been building for awhile, because all of my models and supplies are packed-up, DAMN I WANNA BUILD SUMTHIN......


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

a couple more pics of projects i had to put on hold, because of renovations and getting ready to move.... :angry:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn!! 
hope you can get building again soon man! projects all lookin tight!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: KLEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNN WORK BRO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

damn man, long time no see! Hows it been goin hommie


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies,...as soon as we are able to take possesion of the new house the first boxes im opening once we move is my model shit..and ill be back at it again.. :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of the hinge for the front flip on that monte calro?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

dont have a pic at the moment, sorry homie....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Dam ,Waco got some nice cars...comming his way... :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

some sick projects goin on hope to see some progress soon


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice project can`t wait till you can get back to em


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 19 2008, 03:38 AM~11642286
> *Dam ,Waco got some nice cars...comming his way... :thumbsup:
> *



already in his possesion, another happy customer LOL :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

EVIL C Posted Today, 05:40 AM 
Nice project can`t wait till you can get back to em 


kykustoms Posted Today, 04:48 AM 
some sick projects goin on hope to see some progress soon 


soon homies moving our stuff into the new house, today and the rest of the weekend so i might be able to get back onto my projects either sunday or early next week, HELLZ YEAH finally, damn builder took long enough LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres the new house :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

wow thats nice!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 19 2008, 08:21 AM~11643257
> *heres the new house :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What makes me sick is you prob. paid half for that of what I paid for a condo here in So Cal....

Nice pad...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 19 2008, 08:23 AM~11643273
> *wow thats nice!
> *


thanx homie, house is big as hell inside, alot more room for me to set-up shop and get my build on :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 19 2008, 08:24 AM~11643277
> *What makes me sick is you prob. paid half for that of what I paid for a condo here in So Cal....
> 
> Nice pad...
> *



paid $170.000 to get it built and since im from a reservation the 5 acers it sits on didnt cost me a thing...LOL :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 19 2008, 08:27 AM~11643312
> *paid $170.000 to get it built and since im from a reservation the 5 acers it sits on didnt cost me a thing...LOL :cheesy:
> *



u c!! 170 cant get u a fuckin townhouse down here in miami! i needa get the fuck out of here 4real!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 19 2008, 11:30 AM~11643341
> *u c!! 170 cant get u a fuckin townhouse down here in miami! i needa get the fuck out of here 4real!
> *




:yes:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 19 2008, 08:30 AM~11643341
> *u c!! 170 cant get u a fuckin townhouse down here in miami! i needa get the fuck out of here 4real!
> *



DAMN that shits crazy bro, were selling this house that were in right now for $279,000 and its a crappy three bedroom one level house, but the company thats selling it for us said it was worth that much, ohh well stright to the bank..LOL and up into the new house.. :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 19 2008, 10:21 AM~11643257
> *heres the new house :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Nice and 170 :0 i need to move to canada new houses around me are going for 200 and up an there not as big as yours


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Sep 19 2008, 08:46 AM~11643453
> *Nice  and 170  :0 i need to move to canada new houses around me are going for 200 and up an there not as big as yours
> *


thats the price to get it built, it was chaeper to get it built then to try buy a house this size, new house was appraised at $450.000 for just the house and with the land its on the appraisal was at $780.000


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just to give you an idea...

I bought a 2 bedroom, 2.5 bathroom condo in orange count california and paid more than 2 times what you paid there....

Man I gotta leave the housing market in cali....but I love the weather here.....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Big money C-Low.see I told u mayne.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice new pad homie! :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 23 2008, 09:44 AM~11674752
> *nice new pad homie!  :cheesy:
> *



yo thanx bro......


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Depends where in Canada! i just sold my 1000 sqft townhouse for $269,000 and now, its back on the market for over 350,000!!! i cant even buy a 600sqft condo around here under 200,000 anymore!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:   :biggrin:

WER and tha HELL u at C-LOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

*guess whos back*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres a little more :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 1 2009, 09:51 PM~12876972
> *heres a little more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks Good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Welcome back.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Feb 1 2009, 07:53 PM~12876984
> *Looks Good. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Welcome back.
> *



thanx bro,happy to be back... ya finally back to building and postin pics


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Awwww snap! Nice ride bro, pm me when you have time!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 1 2009, 07:51 PM~12876972
> *heres a little more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 That's some wild paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

welcome back big homie nice big body bro looks good


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW!! THATS A VERY NICE MONTE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanx for the feedback homies maybe another week or so and ill have this bad boy done..hopfully that is lol


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

ahhh sheit, your still alive man. hows it goin ??


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

awwwwwwwww shit.welcome back foo :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 1 2009, 07:51 PM~12876972
> *heres a little more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good, like the lift off body. real tight bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

DAMB that looks sick bro!!!!!!! Good to have you back...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Man,you builds are sik.Welcome back.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 1 2009, 08:51 PM~12876972
> *heres a little more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE WORK


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

aaaawwwww shit where the fuck you been at bro!?!? 
monte looks sick as hell


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies....here are some other builds i got on the bench..just thought id share a peek wit yall :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice to see ya again Don! Welcome back bro.. Kick ass Monte!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 1 2009, 09:04 PM~12878460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I like that!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 1 2009, 10:05 PM~12878476
> *Nice to see ya again Don! Welcome back bro.. Kick ass Monte!
> *



thanx bro i finally got shit together now its time to get my build on :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 1 2009, 09:14 PM~12878574
> *thanx  bro i finally got shit together now its time to get my build on :biggrin:
> *


I'm excited as @$*&.... It's been a good minute and you've been well missed!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

hey any updated pics on the SIN CITY rivi?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That torpedo back is sik.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

still off the wall amazin builds man !!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 1 2009, 10:22 PM~12878667
> *hey any updated pics on the SIN CITY rivi?
> *



naw bro nothin yet but its on the soon to be done list


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya ..thanx for the comments homies :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 2 2009, 01:04 AM~12878460
> *thanx homies....here are some other builds i got on the bench..just thought id share a peek wit yall :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






DAMN! NICE PAINT WORK BRO


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

welcome back Cruz ! looks like y ou been building since your time away from here ! 

Mexican Pride looks bad ass ! The new Thug Passion looks to be on a rebrith since your let ModelTech buy the first 1 ! and the build up of the old bomb of the year looks like its going to be a sweet build ! 

Not really feelin the Big Body colors and decals but i like the cuts and truck insert work ! 


Again welcome back bro and nice builds !


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

caddy ia sick vato


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 2 2009, 11:08 AM~12881714
> *welcome  back    Cruz  !    looks  like y ou  been  building    since your  time  away  from  here  !
> 
> Mexican  Pride  looks  bad  ass  !  The  new  Thug  Passion  looks  to  be  on  a  rebrith  since  your  let  ModelTech  buy  the  first  1 !  and the build  up  of the  old  bomb  of the  year    looks  like  its  going  to  be  a  sweet  build  !
> ...



hellz ya bro thanx, i just had to build another thugg passion its a bad ass 63 and ya im not really happy with the how the paint work turned out on the big body, it was a experiment that went wrong..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 2 2009, 11:14 AM~12881771
> *caddy ia sick vato
> *



thanx holmez but its not done yet ill probably do something different to the paint work and then ill compliment that with a custom CRUZINLOW FOAM INTERIOR...  :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

REALY NICE CARS MAN.........GREAT WORK......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah that foam interior style is bad, much props vato


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 damn that monte looks dope :0 

welcome back - your builds always have me trippin out :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 2 2009, 03:34 PM~12884202
> *:0 damn that monte looks dope  :0
> 
> welcome back - your builds always have me trippin out :thumbsup:
> *



ha ha..thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 2 2009, 12:04 AM~12878460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i cant wait to see this done, i love this car, if ya need a few more pics i can send ya the ones i got


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good bro!throw some candy on that bigbody!! XD


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 

Good to see you back!!!

Builds are lookin bad ass!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am lovin the opened up bomb bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 3 2009, 06:09 AM~12891216
> *i am lovin the opened up bomb bro!!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2, nice work on the firewall


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanks homies ill be jumpin back on the bomb once im done ORGULLO MEXICANO :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

clean work on those rides cruzinlow...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Feb 3 2009, 02:36 PM~12894808
> *clean work on those rides cruzinlow...
> *


thanx bro i just be doin, wat i do ...lol :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

got the windshield done on ORGULLO MEXICANO :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SHIT LOOKS KILLER !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 4 2009, 10:00 AM~12903207
> *SHIT  LOOKS  KILLER  !
> *



thanx bro, it was a little tricky to get as much detail in the windsheild as i did, but im happy with the end result


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THATS BAD ASS BRO, NICE WORK.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 4 2009, 12:09 PM~12903291
> *thanx bro, it was a little tricky to get as much detail in the windsheild as i did, but im happy with the end result
> *


SHIT ALOT BETTER THEN I WOULD HAVE GOTTEN IT THATS FOR SURE ! 

IF I COULD ADD ANYTHING TO YOUR BUILDING STYLE IT WOULD BE TO GET BETTER CUTTED ENDS ON YOUR TAPE WORK ! 

OTHER THEN THAT CRUZ YOUR A BAD ASS BUILDER BRO !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 4 2009, 10:21 AM~12903404
> *SHIT  ALOT  BETTER  THEN  I  WOULD  HAVE  GOTTEN  IT  THATS  FOR  SURE !
> 
> IF  I  COULD  ADD  ANYTHING  TO  YOUR  BUILDING  STYLE  IT  WOULD  BE  TO  GET  BETTER  CUTTED  ENDS  ON  YOUR  TAPE  WORK !
> ...



DAMN...big thanx bro..ill try to work on the ends of my tape work and make my builds that much better :biggrin: thats what i like about LIL alot of the homies help ya out and let ya know some new things to keep ur eyes on..  no matter wat skilled level you build at there is always somethin else out there to learn :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

works of art! you are an amsing builder! very nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx everyone for all the compliments and feed back..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*JUST SO YOU CAN GET AN IDEA OF WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT !*












IN THE LEFT SIDE CIRCLE IF YOU LOOK I AM TALKING ABOUT THIS IS IF YOU CURVE THE OUT SIDE YOU SHOULD ALSO CURVE THE INSIDE TOO ! 

AND ON THE RIGHT CIRCLE YOU CAN SEE WHERE 1 LINE IS LONGER THEN THE OTHER LINE ! TRY SQUARING EVERY THING EVEN ! IT WILL MAKE ALL YOUR HARD WORK THAT MUCH CLEANER !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hells yeah bro..thats wat i figured you were takin about..ill try that on the next one..thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 4 2009, 01:08 PM~12903878
> *hells yeah bro..thats wat i figured you were takin about..ill try that on the next one..thanx :thumbsup:
> *



I TRY CUTTING EVERYTHING OFF THE BODY AS MUCH AS I CAN ! WHEN YOU CUT ON THE BODY IT LEAVE A DEEP GROVE AND CAUSES A EDGE WHEN YOUR PAINT OVER IT ! 

I LIKE TO LAY MY TAPE OUT ON GLASS DO MY CUTS THEN LAY IT ON THE MODEL!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

battery rack done and dash..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE WORK ! 

REALLY NICE !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 4 2009, 11:14 AM~12903918
> *I  TRY    CUTTING  EVERYTHING  OFF THE  BODY  AS  MUCH  AS  I  CAN  !  WHEN YOU  CUT  ON THE BODY  IT  LEAVE  A  DEEP  GROVE  AND  CAUSES  A  EDGE  WHEN  YOUR  PAINT  OVER  IT !
> 
> I  LIKE TO  LAY  MY  TAPE  OUT  ON  GLASS    DO  MY  CUTS  THEN  LAY  IT  ON THE  MODEL!
> *


i never tryed cutting it on glass before,..thats a damn good idea ill have to do that, i should have a old picture frame with glass that i could use :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn bro you got mad skills


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 4 2009, 11:25 AM~12904014
> *damn bro you got mad skills
> *


Thanx bro..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 4 2009, 10:29 AM~12904052
> *Thanx bro..
> *


Have you abandoned us homie? Wheres your C.M.B.I. flag and or signature representation! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THAT WINDSHIELD CAME OUT BADASS HOMIE, NICE WORK! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 4 2009, 10:19 AM~12903964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just flipping crazy homie! Your some what of a god I believe.. lol Kick ass bro kick ass!  :worship:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn homie nice work cant wait to see it finished


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0  :0  :0


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 4 2009, 09:58 AM~12903196
> *got the windshield done on ORGULLO MEXICANO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damm you got skills vato
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 4 2009, 11:49 AM~12904255
> *Just flipping crazy homie! Your some what of a god I believe.. lol Kick ass bro kick ass!  :worship:
> *


ha ha..your crazy bro, big thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 4 2009, 01:25 PM~12905095
> *damn homie nice work cant wait to see it finished
> *



soon soon homie  :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 4 2009, 01:29 PM~12905137
> *:0    :0    :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

whats next inferno 51


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 4 2009, 01:35 PM~12905197
> *damm you got skills vato
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



hellz yeah thanx holmez


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

bro u got mad skills i wish i could build lowriders like u


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 4 2009, 01:50 PM~12905352
> *whats next inferno 51
> *



hellz yeah ...thats the plan :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 4 2009, 01:53 PM~12905387
> *bro u got mad skills i wish i could build lowriders like u
> *


yo thank you homie for real, i just kept on buildin and learning more through the years bro ,to get to the level im at, just sit down with a kit bro and dont stop for nothin, :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

keep us posted on the monte homie


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Aug 13 2008, 02:27 AM~11330895
> *packing up these two....there off to texas in the morning :tears:  :tears:  :tears:   hope ya like em WACO
> 
> 
> ...


your interiors kick ass !!!! nice work ! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE WORK BRO :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 12 2009, 09:02 AM~12982226
> *your interiors kick ass !!!! nice work ! :biggrin:
> *



thanx homiemore of that interior work to come on ORGULLO MEXICANO and STRAIGHT HOOD a creation named and built by me :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well heres a recap at my big body homies i took some ideas from the words of layitlow homies and changed it up a bit.. :biggrin: now presenting STRAIGHT HOOD


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Balla!


----------



## sxmdl6 (Jan 3, 2009)

thats dope


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies heres the trunk with a little candy to blend the mural and a coat of clear... :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that looks way better now! nice work!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good homie im next :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 12 2009, 03:37 PM~12985565
> *that looks way better now!  nice work!
> *



hells ya ..i think im gettin anqsious about this ride to be finished now..im really starting to like it alot more then i did..lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 12 2009, 03:39 PM~12985573
> *lookin good homie im next  :wave:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


hellz ya brotha.. :biggrin: interiors comin soon..lol


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i want it when its done :biggrin: :wave: :tongue:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That is looking really good with the added decals and candy ! cant wait to see it come complete ! please keep us posted and stop dissappearing ! we like having you around here !


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Yet again, bustin out another amazin peice of art man...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

that caddy is awesome.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 12 2009, 08:22 PM~12987983
> *That  is  looking  really  good    with  the  added  decals  and  candy !  cant  wait  to  see it  come  complete  !  please  keep  us  posted  and  stop dissappearing !    we  like  having  you  around  here !
> *



big thanx brotha...lol...ill try not to dissapear bro....and ill keep ya all posted on this build and my other projects as much as i can... :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 12 2009, 09:55 PM~12989095
> *Yet again, bustin out another amazin peice of art man...
> *



HELLZ YA!...another cruzinlow cuztom ..thanx much bro  :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 12 2009, 09:57 PM~12989132
> *that caddy is awesome.
> *



oh yes it aint sweet wit out the candy dip..thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 13 2009, 02:31 AM~12990239
> *HELLZ YA!...another cruzinlow cuztom ..thanx much bro   :biggrin:
> *



sup homie wutz gud i wanted to show you something to get your thoughtson it wanna see


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 12 2009, 11:34 PM~12990263
> *sup homie wutz gud i wanted to show you something to get your thoughtson it wanna see
> *


wutz up brotha long time no see..lol..lets check dat


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 12 2009, 03:00 PM~12985267
> *well heres a recap at my big body homies i took some ideas from the words of layitlow homies and changed it up a bit.. :biggrin:  now presenting  STRAIGHT HOOD
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job on the paint . Looks wild.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 13 2009, 02:37 AM~12990279
> *wutz up brotha long time no see..lol..lets check dat
> *



u mind i post up in your thread


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 12 2009, 11:39 PM~12990286
> *Nice job on the paint . Looks wild.
> *


thanx bro thats wat i was goin for..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 12 2009, 11:43 PM~12990312
> *u mind i post up in your thread
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ok]


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 12 2009, 11:46 PM~12990345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hellz ya bro lookin damn good..looks like i taught sumthin right ..lol :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 13 2009, 02:49 AM~12990361
> *hellz ya bro lookin damn good..looks like i taught sumthin right ..lol :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

got the headlights done ..now im off to bed...zzzzzz


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work bro, shits looks sik.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 13 2009, 09:11 AM~12992447
> *nice work bro, shits looks sik.
> *


hellz ya bro big thanx.. im trying to get to your status of building.. :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey bro what did u use for ur caddy headlight lenses


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 13 2009, 11:34 PM~12999712
> *hey bro what did u use for ur caddy headlight lenses
> *


i used clear plastic and scribed a shit load of lines with my xacto .. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IT LOOKS GOOD !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2009, 12:32 AM~13000206
> *IT  LOOKS  GOOD  !
> *


thanx bro..ill try to get more pics up of it tonite...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are looking good as always...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx for the feedback homie :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 12 2009, 03:00 PM~12985267
> *well heres a recap at my big body homies i took some ideas from the words of layitlow homies and changed it up a bit.. :biggrin:  now presenting  STRAIGHT HOOD
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass bro


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

hey da squid where you from homie?? i mean what part of austin?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 16 2009, 05:26 PM~13020223
> *looks bad ass bro
> *



thanx bro...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 16 2009, 06:27 PM~13020955
> *hey da squid where you from homie?? i mean what part of austin?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 16 2009, 11:37 PM~13023843
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey homies heres a little more of the caddy....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 17 2009, 04:50 AM~13026416
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

dayumnn! thats caddy is lookin sexay!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

caddy looks smooth bro


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homiez... :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

WOW.LOOKIN GOOD!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

very nice homie makes me want a big body


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

X2.WHEN I FEEL LIKE GETTING ONE,ITS GONNA BE RUTEBEER WITH GOLD FLAKES,TAN TOP,AND GOLD SUSPENSION. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 17 2009, 02:38 AM~13026172
> *hey homies heres a little more of the caddy....
> 
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

yes sir cruz ! this caddy really took a turn when you candied it ! looks really sharp !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx everyone for the compliments and the feedback...im gettin real close to starting on my interior work, i just want to make sure i dont have to back track on this build :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Im hatin man... that thing is fucken bad ass !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 17 2009, 06:20 PM~13032340
> *Im hatin man... that thing is fucken bad ass !
> *


...thanx for hatin brotha ..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin: no prob's mang


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That's hotter then a 2 buck whores pussy on an all day all you can dig buffet! :wow:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 17 2009, 07:39 PM~13033162
> *That's hotter then a 2 buck whores pussy on an all day all you can dig buffet!  :wow:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: ...crazy bro


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

any updates on the caddy


----------



## poohbear (Sep 8, 2007)

HI DADDY :wave:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poohbear_@Feb 22 2009, 07:00 PM~13079369
> *HI DADDY :wave:
> *


hi poohbear :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well thought id put a little work into this bad boy for phantomw351...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ya i wasent feelin the old school lookin wires so i swapped them up for 1109s :biggrin: ...much better


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 Hellllllll yeah!!!! Now that's worth a second look!  :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2009, 01:10 AM~13093808
> *well thought id put a little work into this bad boy for phantomw351...
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya thanx homies... :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin tight!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

smooooove :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 23 2009, 10:10 PM~13093808
> *well thought id put a little work into this bad boy for phantomw351...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SWEET!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOVE THE GUTS !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx for all the feedback brothas..more pics comin soon..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

got a little more done..got some chrome and windows on the 39..


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Love it


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 24 2009, 04:44 PM~13100241
> *Love it
> *



thanx brotha...


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats clean! I really like the interior. :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Man that Merc looks good.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey homies WAT BUMPER...  

*#1*









*#2* 49 merc bumper


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going to vote for #1.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Sheit both look good, 1 goes with the grill good, but 2 has a nice old skool flow


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 24 2009, 08:43 PM~13102921
> *Sheit both look good, 1 goes with the grill good, but 2 has a nice old skool flow
> *


hellz ya bro thats why im stuck on this just cant make up my mind...HELP ME OUT :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

id go with #1 bro much sleeker, #2 makes it look like the guy ran out of money.in the words of streak race kling 
"
u
know 
whut
i
mien
bouy!!" 
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
sorry had to, that guy kills me.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i say #.......1


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

#1 it is i also added the side chrome trim DONE


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

looks sick low wonderful job


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks good bro.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 25 2009, 01:03 AM~13103822
> *#1 it is i also added the side chrome trim DONE
> 
> 
> ...






:0 :0 :0 


looks smooth bro


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homiez...


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Daaaamn...that is really slick man.Loving the exhaust.Keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 24 2009, 10:40 PM~13104199
> *Daaaamn...that is really slick man.Loving the exhaust.Keep up the great work!!!!
> *



hellz ya thanx bro... :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

one day i will own a cruzinlow build..... maybe one day when i can afford it


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 24 2009, 10:46 PM~13104262
> *one day i will own a cruzinlow build..... maybe one day when i can afford it
> *


yo bro it could be sooner then you think, if you come up with the right trade bro... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2009, 10:34 PM~13104144
> *thanx homiez...
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT! :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 24 2009, 10:59 PM~13104423
> *TIGHT! :thumbsup:
> *


hell ya BIG thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

time to jump back on these... :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 25 2009, 12:47 AM~13104918
> *time to jump back on these... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good !!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 25 2009, 12:13 AM~13105080
> *looking good !!
> *


hellz ya brotha :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2009, 11:54 PM~13104350
> *yo bro it could be sooner then you think, if you come up with the right trade bro... :biggrin:
> *


hummmm :0 what cha lookin for


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

all the rides are sik bro, damn nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## poohbear (Sep 8, 2007)

*NICE RIDES *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2009, 11:47 PM~13104918
> *time to jump back on these... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! & WOW! :0 & :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

x2 :0


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poohbear_@Feb 25 2009, 01:25 PM~13109311
> *NICE RIDES
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BRO YOU NEED TO KNOCK THEM 2 OUT ! AND COOL LOOKING OLD SCHOOL !


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2009, 10:47 PM~13104918
> *time to jump back on these... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


a cruzinlow , im likin your style homie ,these are really firme :thumbsup: and get back to me on that other ....


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

A HOMIE,DID YOU EVER FINISH THE YELLOW GP?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

THANX HOMIEZ FOR THE FEEDBACK AND COMPLIMENTS ON THE RIDES... :biggrin: 



hellz ya MINI ill have them done hopfully soon... :biggrin: 

yo DODGERBLUE62 i pmed ya on wat we were talkin bout bro.. :thumbsup: 

LOW4oSHOW i havent really had a chance to jump back on the grand prix since we moved into our new house..hopfully in the near future i can get back on it..ive been thinkin bout it.. :biggrin:


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

You have some very very nice builds man


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlasticFabricator_@Feb 25 2009, 08:05 PM~13113023
> *You have some very very nice builds man
> *


thanx homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

dammmm your builds are looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

got the engine work done.. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

also gutted the stock interior...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

that big body is SICK AS HELL!!!!!!!! great work.

you have PM!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 27 2009, 01:11 AM~13126071
> *that big body is SICK AS HELL!!!!!!!! great work.
> 
> *


X2 THAT BIG BODT IS COMING OUT CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

God that caddy is looking hot as hell!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

car lookin crazy homie..... can't wait to see what u gonna do in the guts


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies...and ROLLIN you know the guts will be crazy as hell :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 27 2009, 01:25 AM~13126138
> *:werd:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

Damn bro! You got some damn skills in this hobby! That car is fuckin CLEANNNNN cant wait to see what your interior brings! Nice job!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlasticFabricator_@Feb 27 2009, 03:07 AM~13126391
> *Damn bro! You got some damn skills in this hobby! That car is fuckin CLEANNNNN cant wait to see what your interior brings! Nice job!
> *


thanx holmez..  :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BADASS BIG BODY!! WHERE DID YOU GET THAT AIRCLEANER??? IS THAT CUSTOM MADE?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Just too nice!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2009, 11:47 PM~13104918
> *time to jump back on these... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damm that monte is coming out sick vato


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 27 2009, 04:38 PM~13131468
> *BADASS BIG BODY!! WHERE DID YOU GET THAT AIRCLEANER??? IS THAT CUSTOM MADE?
> *



thanx homies for the compliments..hellz ya the air cleaner is custom made if any one is interested hit me up with a pm.. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

fuckin aye, caddy and the monte are lookin bad ass!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 28 2009, 12:39 AM~13135498
> *thanx bro..hellz ya the air cleaner is custom made if any one  is interested hit me up with a pm.. :biggrin:
> *


already did  :biggrin: , im also down FOR SURE for the other thing we talked about!
I didnt get a chance to get pics for you of my trade, been too busy sleeping and working, lol.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 27 2009, 11:44 PM~13135545
> *already did    :biggrin:  , im also down FOR SURE for the other thing we talked about!
> I didnt get a chance to get pics for you of my trade, been too busy sleeping and working, lol.
> *



hell ya bro hit me up with them pics when you get the chance.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

any updates on the caddy :wave: uffin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 27 2009, 01:04 AM~13126027
> *got the engine work done.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHERE'S UPDATES ! WE WANT TO SEE THE CADDY DIPPIN ALREADY !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres the updates on the caddy yall asked for homies :biggrin: ..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

a couple pics of it in the car...


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

that foam interior is bad ass vato


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Mar 7 2009, 08:43 PM~13212917
> *that foam interior is bad ass vato
> *


THANX HOLMEZ thats how i get down CRUZINLOW style.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Cruzinlow that interior is sik.Looks great inside the big body too.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 7 2009, 08:59 PM~13213037
> *Cruzinlow that interior is sik.Looks great inside the big body too.
> *


THANX BRO..the interior still needs alot of work but its comin along..and the red foam is accually darker in person then it looks in the pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

VERY BADASS!!! I want a interior from you!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

DOPE!! Great work on the interior!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

big thanx brothaz..theres still more to come of the interior its just a slow task especially when ur designing it as you go along.. :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

dahm bro that interior is bad ass, you outdid yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Mar 8 2009, 12:17 AM~13214458
> *dahm bro that interior is bad ass, you outdid yourself. :thumbsup:
> *


thanx holmez ...i had to keep it crazy bro and hold it down.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

WOW! that lac is nuts! :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 8 2009, 12:50 AM~13214611
> *WOW! that lac is nuts!  :cheesy:
> *



ha ha thanx brotha :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 7 2009, 10:39 PM~13212878
> *a couple pics of it in the car...
> 
> 
> ...


That is :worship: :worship: . Always look forward to seeing your builds.


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

Hands down, Thats gotta be one of my top 3 big bodies build I have seen. Your car is awesome looking!! Great job brother.


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 27 2009, 02:06 AM~13126044
> *also gutted the stock interior...
> 
> 
> ...


Man that car is bad ass and i love that it has the right kinda dash board in it and not the caprice one, i know you gotta use what you can get but i love the car and the dash. You got some really good skills bro.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 7 2009, 08:39 PM~13212878
> *a couple pics of it in the car...
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

LOVE that bigbody homie!!!! :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx everyone for your feedback and compliments on the caddy build..much respect yall.. :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

you alwayz gotta love a BIG BODY wit nice junk in the trunk..LOL :biggrin: (STR8-HOOD)


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT LAC IS INSANE!!! GREAT JOB ON THAT!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx bro cant wait till im done this crazy ride ..so close but so far away..lol :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Man that caddy is lookin' sik cruzin.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

the lacs lookin hot, love the junk in the trunk


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 9 2009, 11:36 PM~13230188
> *you alwayz gotta love a BIG BODY wit nice junk in the trunk..LOL :biggrin:  (STR8-HOOD)
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!! That MF is tight


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 9 2009, 11:36 PM~13230188
> *you alwayz gotta love a BIG BODY wit nice junk in the trunk..LOL :biggrin:  (STR8-HOOD)
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :0 


that bitch is smooth 

hella nice work bro


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HELLZ YA ..THANX HOMIES hopefully ill have the interior done tomorrow :biggrin: ..maybe that is..lol :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 10 2009, 01:01 AM~13231786
> *HELLZ YA ..THANX HOMIES hopefully ill have the interior done tomorrow :biggrin: ..maybe that is..lol :cheesy:
> *





getter done :biggrin: 


hell it looks like your on a roll now bro, keep it goin


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 9 2009, 10:13 PM~13231952
> *getter done :biggrin:
> hell it looks like your on a roll now bro, keep it goin
> *


hellz ya bro i plan on it... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 9 2009, 08:36 PM~13230188
> *you alwayz gotta love a BIG BODY wit nice junk in the trunk..LOL :biggrin:  (STR8-HOOD)
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah better than a spare rim


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 !
:thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya brothaz ..thanx..heres a booty shot for yall :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 UUUUUUUUH THAT CAR IS SO SMOOTH :thumbsup: GREAT WORK LIKE THE PAINT JOB


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 amasing work! i like the fine details you throw in! IE: the gun in the trunk! thats rad! :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

THANX BROTHAZ.. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

got a little side tracked with my diorama..lol :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

took a break on the caddy to scratch make some trim for an old build of mine.. the side looked a little plain to me ..i think it looks alot better now ..just gotta foil it :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

BADASS Garage and models!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 11 2009, 03:01 AM~13245736
> *BADASS Garage and models!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

That caprice is hella sick, it does look better with the side trim!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 11 2009, 09:41 AM~13247636
> *That caprice is hella sick, it does look better with the side trim!
> *


hellz ya bro it just looked like something was missing..lol but not anymore :biggrin: THANX BROTHA...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

DONE now back to the caddy.. :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

skillz bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Killer lookin' builds cruzin.Love the garage dio also.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

got more pics of that red truck in ur dio?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HELLZ YA THANX BROTHAS.. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN THATS SICK BRO!! YOUR INTERIORS ARE ALWAYS EYE-CATCHING!! SICK WORK HOMIE!!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 11 2009, 03:16 PM~13250597
> *got more pics of that red truck in ur dio?
> *


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 11 2009, 10:20 PM~13255781
> *DAMN THATS SICK BRO!! YOUR INTERIORS ARE ALWAYS EYE-CATCHING!! SICK WORK HOMIE!!
> *


THANX BRO..with every interior i try to step it up just a little more than the last one..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 11 2009, 03:16 PM~13250597
> *got more pics of that red truck in ur dio?
> *



i built this truck a couple yrs back and i was thinkin about rebuildin it some time soon. :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

NICE! i like the floor mats and the steering wheel!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 11 2009, 10:53 PM~13256142
> *NICE! i like the floor mats and the steering wheel!
> *



the floor mats i cut out of a lowriderbike magazine and the steering wheel cam with a oldschool ford truck that i had 6yrs ago.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THAT TRUCK IS BAD BRO!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

is it on a hilux chassie? damn i cant get them mags here!!! i want some of them lowrider mats!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 11 2009, 11:09 PM~13256295
> *THAT TRUCK IS BAD BRO!
> *


thanx brotha if i was at home id take more pics of it for ya...like the engine and under carrage ..but i had to go rent a room tonite with the wife and kids because the fuckin power company cut the power off because we were 3 days late on paying the bill oh well shit happens ..they said we should have the power back tommorrow..lol :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 11 2009, 11:15 PM~13256341
> *is it on a hilux chassie? damn i cant get them mags here!!! i want some of them lowrider mats!
> *


naw bro its on the chevy chassis it came with, just that i used the chrome front upper a-arms from a 70s monte kit and it raised it nice and for the mats in the truck if they survive from me takin them out ill give them to ya because i dont need them.. :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hell thad be really cool man!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

You have some amazing builds!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 11 2009, 11:28 PM~13256454
> *Hell thad be really cool man!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 11 2009, 11:30 PM~13256477
> *You have some amazing builds!!!
> *


thanx much bro..much appreciated  :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HELLZ YA ..im home the powers back and i gotz the urge to build its caddy time...lol :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i was at walmart and got a bigtime muscle r/c ..thanx to JEVRIES he inspired me to build something cool..lol 

so i took the r/c apart..lol did very little cutting and filling:biggrin: and moved the back axle further back and slapped some mcs on the frame :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

this is wat i came up with so far ..but i think im gonna give it a crazy paint job just to give it a badass look to it.. :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

ugh! your such an amazing builder it hurts! damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 27 2009, 02:04 AM~13126027
> *got the engine work done.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



that is too fuckin sweet bro


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 13 2009, 01:53 AM~13267667
> *ugh! your such an amazing builder it hurts! damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanx brotha..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 13 2009, 02:26 AM~13267710
> *that is too fuckin sweet bro
> *



thanx bro ill have more updates on that ride soon...


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

damm skillz bro skillz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 7 2009, 08:39 PM~13212878
> *a couple pics of it in the car...
> 
> 
> ...


a bro , you got some great skills :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep building


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides lookin sik bro, nice work


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Love that caddy yo! Nice pait job! are the sides decals or pen?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SOME SICK SHIAOT UP IN HERE! :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx brothas for all the compliments...and MTX the side gold lines are decals because i was to lazy to do any gel pen work at the time..lol :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

nice looks good!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

sneek peek of the set-up and the front seats in the caddy.. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

holy shit , thats alot a fly ass work  


ride is looking killer


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Cruzin that set-up is sik man.The seats look killer as well.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMMMNNN!! THAT IS BAD ASS!!! SET UP LOOKS KILLER AS WELL AS THE SEATS!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All your rides are clean bro. I like the way the cadillac is coming along.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

BIG THANX BROTHAS...... :biggrin: heres the interior DONE HELLZ YA
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

no joke, that shit is serious :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 16 2009, 09:27 PM~13300858
> *no joke, that shit is serious :biggrin:
> *


hellz ya bro..thanx :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: a homie , your rides are like over the top ,like really crazy ,man , top notch :biggrin: .........


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 16 2009, 11:44 PM~13302002
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: a homie , your rides are like over the top ,like really crazy ,man , top notch  :biggrin: .........
> *


BIG thanx bro... :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres some more pics of( STR-8 HOOD )... :biggrin: 
all i need to do now is a little chassis work then she is done...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

always getting down on some wild stuff in here :thumbsup:

love checking out your unique style :yes:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I see where your son gets his talent! Look Great!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 17 2009, 02:03 AM~13302468
> *always getting down on some wild stuff in here :thumbsup:
> 
> love checking out your unique style :yes:
> *



hellz ya bro thanx for the compliments.. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 17 2009, 02:07 AM~13302470
> *I see where your son gets his talent! Look Great!
> *



hellz ya thanx bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

great work bro, lookin really nice


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 17 2009, 07:38 AM~13303336
> *great work bro, lookin really nice
> *



thanx bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAAAMN! Crazy build right there :0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

all done time jump on the next project.. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 17 2009, 09:23 AM~13304069
> *DAAAMN! Crazy build right there :0 :0 :0
> *


thanx for the compliment bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thats SIK homie......i love it!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that caddy is fuckin sick homie


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya guyz.. thanx for your compliments.. :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: ,KILLER !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 17 2009, 12:57 PM~13305914
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: ,KILLER !
> *



thanx bro..  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

how much shipped to pittsburgh :biggrin: j/k bro but that big body is sick as hell, all around clean and killer build bro


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

THANX AGAIN EVERYONE..  

heres wats on the the desk once again ...lol... :biggrin: i took some outside pics now that the clear is dry.. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: BADAZZ.......................


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

sick bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

caddy finished cruz is a bad ass ! great job ! 

and the OM montie looks like it is going to be also!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I gotta say O.M. is looking REEEAALL good man
GREAT WORK!!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

THANX GUYZ ..for all the compliments on the builds.. i went to one of the hobby shops around here and found this for another build im planning on doin in the (hopefully) near future..lol :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Some sweet builds in here love the big body and the montie.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 17 2009, 09:07 PM~13310909
> *Some sweet builds in here love the big body and the montie.
> *


thanx brah..


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

MAN YOUR JUST KILLING IT BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Mar 17 2009, 06:24 AM~13304082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

THANX BROTHAS..hopfully it wont take up to much of my time to finish(ORGULLO MEXICANO) i just have to finish the frame details and then do the interior then i should have it finished ... :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice job on the bigbody, love the firepower :machinegun: 
o.m. looking good all cleared out 
nice work so far bro :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT CADDY CAME OUT BAD ASS!! CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE ON THAT MONTE CARLO!!! GREAT WORK HOMIE!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 17 2009, 03:03 AM~13302467
> *heres some more pics of( STR-8 HOOD )... :biggrin:
> all i need to do now is a little chassis work then she is done...
> 
> ...



fuckin amazing cruz


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies for the comments..heres a little more of (ORGULLO MEXICANO) for the nite.. :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 17 2009, 09:02 PM~13310826
> *THANX GUYZ ..for all the compliments on the builds.. i went to one of the hobby shops around here and found this for another build im planning on doin in the (hopefully) near future..lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i definitly loving this one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 18 2009, 12:33 PM~13316295
> *i definitly loving this one  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HELLZ YA BRO.. :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HA HA ..heres a couple side projects i thought i would finally share wit yall...i cant keep them a secret anymore THEIR LOOKIN TO SWEET..LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 19 2009, 02:15 AM~13323108
> *HA HA ..heres a couple side projects i thought i would finally share wit yall...i cant keep them a secret anymore THEIR LOOKIN TO SWEET..LOL. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
Will be watching for these. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 19 2009, 12:20 AM~13323136
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> Will be watching for these. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: for sure bro..gonna be some good ones and there both gonna be radical builds to.. of course..lol :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 19 2009, 12:15 AM~13323108
> *HA HA ..heres a couple side projects i thought i would finally share wit yall...i cant keep them a secret anymore THEIR LOOKIN TO SWEET..LOL. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 I'LL BE CHECKING THIS ONE OUT!! THAT'S BADASS!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 19 2009, 12:26 AM~13323167
> *:0  :0  I'LL BE CHECKING THIS ONE OUT!! THAT'S BADASS!!!
> *


ya that ones pretty crazy bro ,even i cant wait to see how it turns out as a radical , but i know i wanna put a pool in the back or sumthin not sure yet BUT WE SHALL SEE .. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 19 2009, 12:46 AM~13323236
> *ya that ones pretty crazy bro ,even i cant wait to see how it turns out as a radical , but i know i wanna put a pool in the back or sumthin not sure yet BUT WE SHALL SEE .. :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


COOL!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

all the rides are sik bro, nice work. cant wait to them all done.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Alot of really nice projects going on in here.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 19 2009, 02:55 PM~13326452
> *Alot of really nice projects going on in here.
> *


x10000 i gotta keep an on this thread :scrutinize:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 18 2009, 10:05 AM~13313025
> *thanx homies for the comments..heres a little more of (ORGULLO MEXICANO) for the nite.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
CRAZY skills brotha :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Paints jobs are lookin insane dawg. You got some extreme skills homie.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

It ain't no joke up in here!  X10!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!! THOSE ARE BAD ASS BRO!!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn bro them cars r crazy as hell


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That EXT is goin to be sik Cruzin.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HELLZ YA :biggrin: BIG THANX BROTHAS FOR ALL COMPLIMENTS AND FEEDBACK..


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ill take both of ur new projects lol :wave: :rofl:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 19 2009, 10:09 PM~13333322
> *ill take both of ur new projects lol :wave:  :rofl:
> *


yo brotha anything is possible..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 19 2009, 01:15 AM~13323108
> *HA HA ..heres a couple side projects i thought i would finally share wit yall...i cant keep them a secret anymore THEIR LOOKIN TO SWEET..LOL. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



your crazy bro i like the monte. hopefully customs dosent take too long with your pakage


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 20 2009, 02:22 AM~13334599
> *your crazy bro i like the monte. hopefully customs dosent take too long with your pakage
> *


THANX BRO..hopefully not bro :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

i want that escalimo!!! argg thats sooo sick!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey watz up homies just thought id let everyone know that right now my internet is down, so i cant put any progress pics of my builds up, right now im borrowing a computer to check my pms but just to let everyone know ive got alot of progress done on my projects and i also started some other builds that i have to get done.. :biggrin: :biggrin: so as soon as i get a chance to get ya all some pics ill be postin but untill then, ill be (GETTIN MY BUILD ON) and when i come back ill have a hella lot of pics for yall :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: ALL ARE JUST AMAZING BRO, SICK WORK.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 3 2009, 04:36 PM~13474276
> *  :wow:  ALL ARE JUST AMAZING BRO, SICK WORK.
> *


 :0 X-2


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 3 2009, 08:30 AM~13474229
> *hey watz up homies just thought id let everyone know that right now my internet is down, so i cant put any progress pics of my builds up, right now im borrowing a computer to check my pms but just to let everyone know ive got alot of progress done on my projects and i also started some other builds that i have to get done.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  so as soon as i get a chance to get ya all some pics ill be postin but untill then, ill be (GETTIN MY BUILD ON) and when i come back ill have a hella lot of pics for yall :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I can't wait to see those pics homie!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies..cant wait to show yall somemore.. :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 3 2009, 08:30 AM~13474229
> *hey watz up homies just thought id let everyone know that right now my internet is down, so i cant put any progress pics of my builds up, right now im borrowing a computer to check my pms but just to let everyone know ive got alot of progress done on my projects and i also started some other builds that i have to get done.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  so as soon as i get a chance to get ya all some pics ill be postin but untill then, ill be (GETTIN MY BUILD ON) and when i come back ill have a hella lot of pics for yall :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey watz up brothas IM BACK .. :biggrin: 
got the internet back up but i had to put my building on hold for awhile because of messing up my hand.. i kinda put it through a window..lol but heres a couple pics of some shit ive been up to since ive been gone..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That looks really good! Love he pattern jobs you did!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

FUCK!!! THAT IS SICK BROTHER!! WONDERIN WHEN YO AZZ WAS GONNA COME BACK!! LOL. HOW THE HELL YOU MANAGE TO PUT YOUR HAND THROUGH A WINDOW??


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 30 2009, 10:50 PM~13751177
> *That looks really good! Love he pattern jobs you did!!
> *


big thanx bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 30 2009, 07:48 PM~13751165
> *hey watz up brothas IM BACK .. :biggrin:
> got the internet back up but i had to put my building on hold for awhile because of messing up my hand.. i kinda put it through a window..lol but heres a couple pics of some shit ive been up to since ive been gone..
> 
> ...


sick shit homie :0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 30 2009, 10:50 PM~13751180
> *FUCK!!! THAT IS SICK BROTHER!! WONDERIN WHEN YO AZZ WAS GONNA COME BACK!! LOL. HOW THE HELL YOU MANAGE TO PUT YOUR HAND THROUGH A WINDOW??
> *


hellz ya thanx bro..ya some mo-fo called my wife a bitch so i went buck on their ride and put my hand through the driver window to knock the muther-fucker out... :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 30 2009, 11:02 PM~13751305
> *sick shit homie  :0  :0  :0
> *



BIG THANX BROTHA.. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH SHIT, I WOULDA DONE THE SAME SHIT.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 30 2009, 11:11 PM~13751407
> *OH SHIT, I WOULDA DONE THE SAME SHIT.
> *


ha ha ..hellz ya bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i love your work! i'm amazed looking at the pictures. that caddy has me in awe! keep it up bro!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@May 1 2009, 07:48 AM~13751165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@May 1 2009, 01:48 AM~13751165
> *hey watz up brothas IM BACK .. :biggrin:
> got the internet back up but i had to put my building on hold for awhile because of messing up my hand.. i kinda put it through a window..lol but heres a couple pics of some shit ive been up to since ive been gone..
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 

nice paint work homie


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

THANX HOMIES for the feedback ....there will be more to come..YOU KNOW DISS MAYNE..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

rides lookin clean homie hit me up


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

don were u at


----------



## new kid on lil. (Jul 5, 2009)

where you get that box dogg?,i live in phx az and we aint got shit out here you dig.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

the big homie don putin it down


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

just like this like two sets of 1109 wheels gone almost a year now this is what i get for trusting people on here the model thread is the worst for people ripping you off :uh:

not to mention he was on today for a few hours and didnt say anything i was gona say shit but fuck it if it was the other way around he would have


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 9 2009, 09:26 PM~15034052
> *just like this like two sets of 1109 wheels gone  almost a year now this is what i get for trusting people on here the model thread is the worst for people ripping you off :uh:
> 
> not to mention he was on today for a few hours and didnt say anything i was gona say shit  but fuck it if it was the other way around he would have
> *



yo bro i got you.. i kinda went on a vacation if you know wat i mean..lol alot shit has happened in my life but ill be up on here alot once again... i aint gonna let ya have any bad vibes about our deal.. once again sorry its taken me so long but im workin on a package for ya and it will be worth the wait..hellz ya.. i aint forget about ya .. pm me bro


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hes alive


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 10 2009, 02:19 PM~15040749
> *hes alive
> *


hellz ya bro... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hope you will be back to building soon!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 10 2009, 12:03 PM~15038635
> *yo bro i got you.. i kinda went on a vacation if you know wat i mean..lol alot shit has happened in my life but ill be up on here alot once again... i aint gonna let ya have any bad vibes about our deal.. once again sorry its taken me so long but im workin on a package for ya  and it will be worth the wait..hellz ya.. i aint forget about ya .. pm me bro
> *



cool bro i hear ya everyone got there troubles bro especially unwanted vacations sorry to hear your having yours .im not one to jump quick to bad trader status .

but sometimes a simple pm would have been cool know what i mean


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya brotha...kool shizzah.... :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya brothas finally gettin some shit done(thugg passion) ROLLERZ ONLY REPLICA and (money green) and more to come soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sick lookin rides bro keep up the great work


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 11 2009, 10:49 PM~15053356
> *sick lookin rides bro keep up the great work
> *


X-2  THE 63 IS HOT


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya thanx brothas ..i got some other projects that im workin on and ill post them up as soon as i think they are ready...  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THose look bad ass bro!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 11 2009, 10:39 PM~15056165
> *THose look bad ass bro!!
> *


X2 HOMIE BADASS!!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx for the comps homies..  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

LOVE the grapics!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

BOTH ARE BAD ASS !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sick work homie.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx for the feedback homies....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MAN!! THOSE ARE SWEET!! THATS MY FAVORITE CAR AND COLOR. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## poohbear (Sep 8, 2007)

sweet! keep up the good work


100


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poohbear_@Sep 15 2009, 01:33 PM~15088993
> *sweet! keep up the good work
> 100
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

nice 63's homie


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya ..thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey brothas a little sumthin im stockin up on for either trade or sale.. :biggrin: 

woofers and amps..

















63/64 impala front bumber guards...









banjo steering wheels..









and of course FINALLY CASTED..LOL..custom air cleaners..

























and lastly EDELBROCK STYLE air cleaners...


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Put me down for to of each.
banjo steering wheels..









and of course FINALLY CASTED..LOL..custom air cleaners..

















and lastly EDELBROCK STYLE air cleaners...








[/quote]


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

got ya bro..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thought id post sum pics with the air cleaners mocked up... :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

i'll take one of them bumper guards. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 17 2009, 01:29 AM~15105677
> *i'll take one of them bumper guards. :biggrin:
> *



hellz ya bro..can do


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

and heres wat im workin on right now..still alot to do on it...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sick shit how you have the hard line in the shape of a chevy symble




bad ass work bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good bro! Nice work!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies i hope i get this one done soon..i got some other projects i wanna get back on the bench..


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WELCOME BACK, CRUZ. C U HITTIN' DA BENCH HARD. RIDES LOOK GREAT.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 17 2009, 02:39 PM~15110019
> *WELCOME BACK, CRUZ. C U HITTIN' DA BENCH HARD. RIDES LOOK GREAT.
> *


HELLZ YA BRO ..THANX..gonna bring more madness to the work bench real soon..after im done the elco i wanna get back to sum crazy-ass radicals :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

did sum more work on the elco..engine bay and trim work..


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

that el camino is looking sick bro, keep up the good work. the detailing un the engine bay is sick man.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 19 2009, 11:06 PM~15130741
> *that el camino is looking sick bro, keep up the good work. the detailing un the engine bay is sick man.
> *


thanx bro..heres another of the engine bay as of where its at right now..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 17 2009, 01:58 AM~15105731
> *and heres wat im workin on right now..still alot to do on it...
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice build!! You do a really good job!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :wow: :0 that is some vanderslice type shit :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 11 2009, 11:46 AM~15053311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome work in this section :0 . I love that El Camino!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 20 2009, 04:13 AM~15131341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats exactly what i said when i saw that!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass work bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Elky looks good brotha!!!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

:wow: :wow: that elco is 2 fawken sick, you know how to get down with detailing and you do a good job with it.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 20 2009, 12:04 AM~15130727
> *did sum more work on the elco..engine bay and trim work..
> 
> 
> ...



clean

and let me know about those bumper gaurds too


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

real nice man!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 20 2009, 02:13 AM~15131341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hellz ya bro,that was who inspired me with his work to do this paint job.. :biggrin: 
his work is freakin sick as hell.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 20 2009, 11:58 PM~15138651
> *hellz ya bro,that was who inspired me with his work to do this paint job.. :biggrin:
> his work is freakin sick as hell.. :biggrin:
> *


Very nice work bro.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2009, 11:59 PM~15138659
> *Very nice work bro.
> *


yo big thanx brotha.. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

BIG thanx to all the comments and feedback from everyone soon ill post more of the elco she is comin close to bein done..THANX AGAIN BROTHAS :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

finally done..lol well here is the finished elco.. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 1 2009, 11:12 PM~15246426
> *finally done..lol well here is the finished elco.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Good job man!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WELL DONE.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THE ELCO CAME OUT CLEAN HOMIE. NICE WORK


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

THANX HOMIES FOR THE COMPLIMENTS....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

This elco came out clean bro im digging the the rear set up with the bow tie...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 2 2009, 04:04 PM~15250135
> *This elco came out clean bro im digging the the rear set up with the bow tie...... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

yea that bow tie shit looked cool ! i wanted to do the caddy emblem in GANGSTER BLUES but it never happen to look like it should !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

elco looks sick cruz keep up the great work


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya thanx brothas..ya the bow tie pissed me off a couple times because of gettin it to square up and look good,but i got it to look the way i wanted..thanx again bro's..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 2 2009, 12:12 AM~15246426
> *finally done..lol well here is the finished elco.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Great lookin Elco bro.That rear set-up is sik with the hardlined bowtie.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres a side project that i started yesterday , just a little sumthin.. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 6 2009, 09:46 AM~15281611
> *Nice
> *


thanx bro that is wat i want my 1:1 to look like *some day*..


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 5 2009, 11:51 PM~15279607
> *heres a side project that i started yesterday , just a little sumthin.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say i love this color what is it????????


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 6 2009, 10:28 AM~15282067
> *thanx bro that is wat i want my 1:1 to look like some day..
> 
> 
> ...


The S Dime yours as well??


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 6 2009, 10:34 AM~15282106
> *The S Dime yours as well??
> *


ya bro i own a couple rides.. :biggrin: heres another..


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 5 2009, 11:51 PM~15279607
> *heres a side project that i started yesterday , just a little sumthin.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam bro, you gotta love the colors on this impala. it looks super badass.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya brothas the color is sick thats why i want to do my 63 in that color..the color is DUPLI-COLOR LIGHT SAGE...


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 6 2009, 10:52 AM~15282247
> *hellz ya brothas the color is sick thats why i want to do my 63 in that color..the color is DUPLI-COLOR LIGHT SAGE...
> 
> 
> ...


sickkk, ill be right back. ima go hit up the local autozone. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HERES MY DAILY RIDE..


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 6 2009, 10:53 AM~15282260
> *sickkk, ill be right back. ima go hit up the local autozone. :biggrin:
> *


X2 that looks like the OG color on my 1970 1:1. im going to pick up like 4 cans :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 6 2009, 10:59 AM~15282302
> *X2 that looks like the OG color on my 1970 1:1. im going to pick up like 4 cans  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YA BRO..GOTTA GET IT..LOL you got any pics of your 70 bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 6 2009, 11:00 AM~15282314
> *FUCK YA BRO..GOTTA GET IT..LOL
> *


so the color name is light sage right??? i know they have a few colors that car close to that one??


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 6 2009, 11:02 AM~15282324
> *so the color name is light sage right??? i know they have a few colors that car close to that one??
> *


thats the color bro..


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 6 2009, 11:04 AM~15282342
> *thats the color bro..
> *


awsome thanks brother!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

no problem bro..any time :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SOME SWEET SHIT BRO!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

nice cars bro,


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

if only it was a vert :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

GREAT LOOKING RIDES BRO


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx for the comps and feedback brothas..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey brothas just thought id throw this out there..this will be my last week building for a couple weeks do to the fact im getting surgery on my lower back on Oct 14th and i dont know if i am able to sit at the desk and build but ill try to get as much done on my builds till the night before my surgery..just thought id let my layitlow family know..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Shit, take some kits to the hospital. Lol. They got a build trays next to the beds and beds that move.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

"dr. whats that smell in the surgery wing?"

"cruizen's down there candy coatin a impala." 

Lmmfao. 



Hope it all goes well bro.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

feel bettter bro, we will be waiting for you return.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Aww shit, hurry up and get well bro so you can get back to building.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx brothas for the feedback i will try to get back to the bench as soon as i can but till tuesday im gonna try get alot more done for my build for the bomb throwdown..then atleast its not like i just put all my building on hold right away.. :biggrin: but thanx again bothas..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

GOOD LUCK BRO!! I HOPE YOU RECOVER FAST!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 11 2009, 01:12 PM~15323276
> *GOOD LUCK BRO!! I HOPE YOU RECOVER FAST!
> *


X2 Good luck Homie


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 6 2009, 12:28 PM~15282067
> *thanx bro that is wat i want my 1:1 to look like some day..
> 
> 
> ...


great lookin models bro and dont worry about the 1:1 if its anything like your models it will come out nice.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies for the comments and feed back..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey wats up homies ..well surgery went all good and yesterday i was able to get up and mess around with the models and after cutting up some old bodys from the parts boxes this is what i came up with after a late night cause i couldnt sleep..lol :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 19 2009, 01:24 PM~15402536
> *hey wats up homies ..well surgery went all good and yesterday i was able to get up and mess around with the models and after cutting up some old bodys from the parts boxes this is what i came up with after a late night cause i couldnt sleep..lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking Good Bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats fuckin sick!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ha ha thanx brothas..just gotta make a hood for it now..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

GOOD TO HEAR THE SURGERY WENT GOOD HOMIE!! AND THAT BOO IS GONNA BE SIK!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 19 2009, 02:24 PM~15402536
> *hey wats up homies ..well surgery went all good and yesterday i was able to get up and mess around with the models and after cutting up some old bodys from the parts boxes this is what i came up with after a late night cause i couldnt sleep..lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



good shit bro glad your back to building and thanks alot for the parts you hooked it up


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 19 2009, 02:02 PM~15402878
> *GOOD TO HEAR THE SURGERY WENT GOOD HOMIE!!  AND THAT BOO IS GONNA BE SIK!!!!!!
> *


hellz ya thanx bro..glade im able to get back at-er thought id be out of comission for a while..just gotta let my self heal a little longer then ill be 100%..one day at a time..  ya i think im gonna do a radical out of the maliboo bro..just gotta come up with a game plan :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 19 2009, 10:23 PM~15409187
> *good shit bro glad your back to building and thanks alot for the parts you hooked it up
> *


thanx lots bro glad ya got them parts,im pretty sure you will put them to good use..and thanx again im happy im able to build a little,thought i was gonna go crazy not buildin, the only thing is the back gets sore after sitting at the desk for a while...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Glad ur doin fine bro. Good to hear. That bu looks badass so far.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Your Boo project looks alright ! Where is your tail light set up from?

I got a mixed breed vs of a regal / elco build and i think the taillight set up will add a nice look to mine also !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

THANX EVERYONE for all the comps and feed back....and MINI i got the taillight set up from a dicast box caprice 4dr that i had sittin around for a while so i jacked it for wat i needed..lol ..ya your regal/elco build is the one that inspired my ass to build the mailbu..it wasent even gonna be a malibu at first because i liked the way yours looked but once i started cutting up a monte steet burner body and an old elco i had i just kept on cutting and i ended up with a malibu..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ya heres some pics just of some older builds ..playing around with the camera and different lighting to bring the shine out more..lol :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice line up bro.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

VERY NICE WORK BRO!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Builds... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Caddy looks awesome!! The other rides as well!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick bro!! That big body is my fav right there!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

get off ur ass and finish that monte lol


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HELLZ YA THANX EVERYONE.. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 21 2009, 10:52 AM~15422733
> *get off ur ass and finish that monte lol
> *


HA HA slackin on that one bro..till i get my hands on some flocking so i can finish my interior work to the T..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

that line up looks great.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 21 2009, 03:44 PM~15425482
> *that line up looks great.
> *


thanx brotha...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

RIDES ARE LOOKIN SICK BRO,I GOT YOUR PACKAGE YESTERDAY...SENDING YOUR RESIN OUT TOMMOROW!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 21 2009, 04:15 PM~15425866
> *RIDES ARE LOOKIN SICK BRO,I GOT YOUR PACKAGE YESTERDAY...SENDING YOUR RESIN OUT TOMMOROW!
> *


hellz ya thanx bro..sounds good then i can make me a crazy ass four door radical..lol :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

that caddy is the shiznit :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

ya got some nice ass rides homie!!!! Great work!!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

man bad ass line up bro  love that caddy


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya thanx brothas for the compliments...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres another side project im workin on homies.. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sick!! :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck, thats wicked!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx brothas....heres one of how it would look closed up..dont mind the front bumper and grill, thats just for mocking it up..


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

straight up bad ass skills bro


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that 67 looks sick homie ur killin with ur rides


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 27 2009, 04:15 PM~15482952
> *that 67 looks sick homie ur killin with ur rides
> *



X 2


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies..more progress comin soon..


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 27 2009, 01:18 PM~15482539
> *thanx brothas....heres one of how it would look closed up..dont mind the front bumper and grill, thats just for mocking it up..
> 
> 
> ...


nice stuff homie !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SWEET WORK BRO!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2! :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies...today im not feelin to good so ill probably post more progress pics tomorrow or the day after depending on how i feel..thanx again for the compliments....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THAT SHITS GONNA BE SIK CRUSIN!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx brotha...it sure will be


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats goin' to be one sik ass looking build bro.


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coupe`s and Z's_@Oct 29 2009, 05:13 PM~15507493
> *:uh:
> *


 WTF??? :uh: Something on your mind??


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres a little progress on my malibu ive been workin on... :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that mali is lookin sick cruz keep up the sick work


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx brotha...i like the way its turnin out also..lol :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: you always got those wild rides :yes:

i love the background logo 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The Malibu looks bad ass cruz!! What color you goin for on the body??


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> * you always got those wild rides
> 
> i love the background logo 2 *


thanx bro ..gotta keep them crazy..lol




> *The Malibu looks bad ass cruz!! What color you goin for on the body??*


thanx brotha..i think im gonna go a couple colors on her and pattern up the whole body.. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 27 2009, 01:18 PM~15482539
> *thanx brothas....heres one of how it would look closed up..dont mind the front bumper and grill, thats just for mocking it up..
> 
> 
> ...



this shit is wicked bro... i like the way you hide it all in this pic... everything falls back into place... i wish i could get down on something like that but i wasnt gifted with these skills...lol... good work homie...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies for the comments and feedback..much appreciated..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well heres more updated pics of the malibu.. :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

da malibu is on point!! clean az hell!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homie...


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

DAMN!!!!! That malibu is sick clean paint homie. Is that kit a resin?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Nov 8 2009, 05:50 PM~15600571
> *DAMN!!!!! That malibu is sick clean paint homie. Is that kit a resin?
> *



THANX BRO.... no holmes i made it out of a monte and a el camino and the rest just styrene pieces.. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i liked this pic so much i thought id post it....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Fukin sick!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM FOOL THAT MALIBU LOOKS SICK.............PM ME HOW MUCH TO MAKE ME ONE!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx brothas...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, the Malibu is clean as fuck. Nice colors you chose for it bro!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 8 2009, 08:39 PM~15602218
> *Damn, the Malibu is clean as fuck. Nice colors you chose for it bro!!
> *



thanx lots bro....


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THOSE RIDES ARE DOPE CRUZIN. NICE WORK IN HERE


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well heres where im at with the paint work on the malibu after pullin out the airbrush... :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

malibu looks sick homie now send it my way lol


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 8 2009, 06:22 PM~15600868
> *DAM FOOL THAT MALIBU LOOKS SICK.............PM ME HOW MUCH TO MAKE ME ONE!*


X2


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 8 2009, 10:58 PM~15603897
> *malibu looks sick homie now send it my way lol
> *


haha ..you trying to take all my newest rides or wat bro....lol..j/p

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres a couple more mock up pics after first clear for yall...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

that bu is sick bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 8 2009, 11:58 PM~15604447
> *that bu is sick bro!
> *


X2!! :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

That Malibu is deadly!! nice work!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK PATTERN WORK !


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 8 2009, 10:55 PM~15603860
> *well heres where im at with the paint work on the malibu after pullin out the airbrush... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dud both hand's up, all respect- u have some bad ass build's :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx everyone for your comments and your feedback..ill have more updates on the malibu soon and thanx again...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DAMN, THAT BITCH SAWEET!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DAMN, THAT BITCH SAWEET!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn cruzin the paint on the 'bu looks sik.Great job as always.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 8 2009, 11:42 PM~15604323
> *heres a couple more mock up pics after first clear for yall...
> 
> 
> ...


Sick work homie!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

x2


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that malibu looks so dope 
im loving your rob vanderslice style :yes:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin Sweet Homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

THANX BROTHAS..FOR ALL THE AWESOME FEEDBACK AND COMPLIMENTS ON THIS BUILD..MUCH APPRECIATED EVERYONE, THANK YOU.... :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: 

bad ass!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

some sick work goin on up in here


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homiez ..heres more progress for yalll.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Malibu looks great. Always some awesome builds in here.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 14 2009, 01:23 AM~15662105
> *Malibu looks great. Always some awesome builds in here.
> *


 thanx homie...more to come , hopfully soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

'Bu's lookin sik bro.Do you make your own decals?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That bu is fukin sick homie.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 14 2009, 01:59 PM~15664176
> *That bu is fukin sick homie.
> *


 :0 X2 Nice work man!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies for the compliments and feed back on the malibu.. :biggrin: 

and ACES N EIGHTS all my decals i make in house....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 14 2009, 02:00 PM~15664501
> *thanx homies for the compliments and feed back on the malibu..  :biggrin:
> 
> and ACES N EIGHTS all my decals i make in house....
> *


Good to kno if I ever need some made.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Malibu is lookin better and better everytime I hit this thread up.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Tight job on incorporating the decals into the paintjob!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HELLZ YA THANX EVERYONE..MUCH APPRECIATED ...i havent gotten anymore progress done on the malibu or any of my other builds do to the fact that ive been really busy with the home business of doing tattoos , so hopfully ill get some time today to get to the bench and have more progress for yall..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ttt r u alive don


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 15 2009, 02:08 AM~15668840
> *Tight job on incorporating the decals into the paintjob!!
> *


x200 :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

gangsta


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

WATS UP BROTHAS...heres sum rims ive been messin with... :biggrin: 


before










after putting a couple more spokes..lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Glad to see you back to workin on something bro!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

and a quick mock up..lol :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2010, 12:36 AM~16176927
> *Glad to see you back to workin on something bro!
> *


hellz ya thanx bro..glad to be building a little now..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THOSE LOOK COOL BRO!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 4 2010, 12:40 AM~16176965
> *THOSE LOOK COOL BRO!
> *


 thanx bro.. shit i was scared to mess up the first pair i did,due to my fat fingers..lmao :biggrin: but im satisfied in how they turned out...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I think most of us have that fat finger syndrome. :biggrin: Nice work.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 4 2010, 12:46 AM~16177029
> *I think most of us have that fat finger syndrome. :biggrin:  Nice work.
> *


haha thats the truth bro....thanx :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

And hes back!! :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HAHA ..hellz ya brotha... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 4 2010, 03:29 AM~16176872
> *WATS UP BROTHAS...heres sum rims ive been messin with... :biggrin:
> before
> 
> ...






shit looks sick bro, and please do share with us how you made them :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 14 2009, 01:19 AM~15662096
> *thanx homiez ..heres more progress for yalll.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool how u did the girls interlaced with the paint


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MALIBU LOOKS GREAT WITH THAT PAINT JOB. :thumbsup:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

is that a citation body?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 4 2010, 09:04 PM~16185520
> *is that a citation body?
> *



hellz no bro its a monte street burner kit with a elco front end and the whole rear of the car is scratch built... :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

and thanx everyone for ur comments and feedback....and dropped ill see about getting a tutorial about how i did the rims ...thanx again brothas


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 17 2009, 02:43 PM~13306976
> *THANX AGAIN EVERYONE..
> 
> heres wats on the the desk once again ...lol... :biggrin: i took some outside pics now that the clear is dry.. :biggrin:
> ...



great work!!!!!


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Gr8 job done.


Jaguar Super Charger


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HELLZ YA THANX HOMIES... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 14 2009, 10:19 AM~15662096
> *thanx homiez ..heres more progress for yalll.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

WAT UP HOMIES THOUGHT ID CHECK TH FORUMS OUT ..KINDA BEEN AWHILE..HAHA.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@May 30 2010, 07:26 PM~17648314
> *WAT UP HOMIES THOUGHT ID CHECK TH FORUMS OUT ..KINDA BEEN AWHILE..HAHA.. :biggrin:
> *



:wave: How ya been.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@May 30 2010, 05:26 PM~17648314
> *WAT UP HOMIES THOUGHT ID CHECK TH FORUMS OUT ..KINDA BEEN AWHILE..HAHA.. :biggrin:
> *



damnnnnn where you been at :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome back homie... I know you got some stuff done right?!?!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya homies , me ive been good , had to take a break from building modelcars had to take care of my home based business and make them dollaz..  :biggrin: but ya i just might be posting some shizza up and Poohbear (my son) hes still getting down on his builds ..but ya ill try get the building bug back here real quick..been missin it but never had the time to get down on some buildz


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

Wat up homies and fellow M.C.B.A fam...time for me to get back to building now that i had a long break from gettin down with the plastic..
thought i would finally finish this bad boy

ORGULLO MEXICANO


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sick ass Monte and some crazy ass skills you got, bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

that monte is coming out tight homie great work on the body mods too! keep pics coming. :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies ill keep yall posted once i have a little more progress done on the monte ill post it for ya...just gonna try get the interior done on it...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats fuckin sick bro!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

haha..hellz ya thanx brotha... :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

time to make more creations...CRUZINLOW CUZTUMS style...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn dogg, you ain't playing. Bad ass rides.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 15 2010, 04:02 AM~19330865
> *Wat up homies and fellow M.C.B.A fam...time for me to get back to building now that i had a long break from gettin down with the plastic..
> thought i would finally finish this bad boy
> 
> ...


hell yeah bro.... you nailed that. looks killer!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:wow: wow there's some sick work in here .... :0 ill be in here for a while... starting at page one...:cheesy:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 15 2010, 10:17 AM~19331976
> *:wow: wow there's some sick work in here .... :0  ill be in here for a while... starting at page one...:cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Fuck cruzin game over and orgullo Mexicano you get really down super sick work :0   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

one bad ass build thread.. just got done going thu it!! amazin work in here! :cheesy: i seen you said your house is on rez land...are you native an what rez you on??


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

TOP NOTCH WORK...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice to see you back at it bro!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn brother sik ass rides in here


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya homies..thanx for all compliments..and ya 716..im native from Enoch Cree Nation in Alberta ,Canada


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 15 2010, 01:15 PM~19333410
> *hellz ya homies..thanx for all compliments..and ya 716..im native from Enoch Cree Nation in Alberta ,Canada
> *


KOO....IM NATIVE ALSO FROM TUSCARORA REZ....GOT ALOT OF FAM..ON THE REZ IN CANADA! IN AWKWASESNE OR HOW EVER YOU SPELL IT....LOL..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 15 2010, 11:26 AM~19333477
> *KOO....IM NATIVE ALSO FROM TUSCARORA REZ....GOT ALOT OF FAM..ON THE    REZ IN CANADA!  IN AWKWASESNE OR HOW EVER YOU SPELL IT....LOL..
> *



haha..sweetness brotha, anotha native brotha gettin down on layitlow..im not sure wat rez that one is so i couldnt help ya wit the spelling...lol


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WICKED BIULD BRO. WELCOME BACK FAM.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for sending the pics cruz I appreciate it homie


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they all look good


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit is insane up in here man. Lovin all the patterns ya throwin down on em.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya thanx homies....


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

pm sent homie


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

u got some very bad ass builds bro'... :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thought i would bump this to get things started...its been awhile, but its time to get sum building back up....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

haha.... welcome back bro! ... what ya workin on?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

about dam time lol glad to see u back bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Same here.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

about time!! glad to see you back!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya thanx brothas....i got a couple projects i got goin..ill try to get sum pix up later today...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the way this new set up on LIL is frickin weird...gotta get used to this...shit i feel like a newbie....haha

but theses are the projects that i have in the making right now..(well sum of them that is)...the last one is my sons cutty that i did a little work on for him but he will be finishing it up from here....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:fool2:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Liking that Cutlass. Looking good , bro.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya thanx Bugs-one....and yo Linc dont get to excited, i got more to come brotha....crazier shit then these...haha


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

badass work!!


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

how do you engrave the frame from orgullo mexicano and amazing work


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

cruzinlow said:


> View attachment 393337
> View attachment 393338
> View attachment 393339
> View attachment 393340
> View attachment 393341


 i would like to own the cutty and the malabu NOW please!! throw the front end on the malabu bro! you rockin the 79 or 82 look?!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ILL be posting more pics once im done on sum things im working on ...and thanx brothas for compliments and feedback...


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Solid work up in here diggin the replicas much props homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Updates please !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Updates please !


x2!!!!!


----------

